# Christmas in september (1981, that is)



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Look what a truck just dropped off at my house: 
A bone stock all original 1981 S, 75000 miles. Sorry about the oversized pics, I don't know how to shrink them.
The car needs a bunch of little things, but it has NO rust and has never been painted at all anywhere! The pinch rails are factory perfect!
MAN it drives tight, I'd forgotten about that!
The plan will be to get everything working and bring it back to factory stock:
Fix small racks and color-match the airdam.
Remove the mudflaps, seal the holes, remove the black crud from the rockers.
Fix the blinkers, clock, rear wiper wiring (broken at the hatch hinge), dash light.
Remove and clean/paint the entire drivetrain/undercarriage to look factory stock.
Hook up/check/charge the A/C.
Correct shift knob.
Dash has two tiny cracks in front of the instrument cluster hump.
Fill stereo hole with something period correct.
New hatch jacks (or whatever their called...)
The paint is not perfect, but it's close, and I'm leaving it: it's a precious rarity in that none of the car has been resprayed ever.
Enjoy:


----------



## VTEC_EATER_16V (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Christmas in september (echassin)*

Holy hell. That looks NICE.






















Time to go change my shorts.


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Christmas in september (VTEC_EATER_16V)*

WOW!That is awesome.
I better change VTEC's shorts!


----------



## Finsol (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: Christmas in september (echassin)*

wow that's a killer find, stock paint in that condition is rare on any car that old. looks like you scored a grea deal!


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Christmas in september (Finsol)*

Wow that thing looks Cherry! Really nice find there! I love Christmas 1981 too!


----------



## Waagenz (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Christmas in september (polov8)*

Sweet Begeebus!!
Where the hell do all you ppl find all these perfect factory mint Sciroccos.
God I swear you ppl are killin' me......















Nice car tho.


----------



## Sirocco (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: Christmas in september (Waagenz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Waagenz* »_Sweet Begeebus!!
Where the hell do all you ppl find all these perfect factory mint Sciroccos.
God I swear you ppl are killin' me......















Nice car tho.









I concur!!!!








I've been trying to help a friend find a nearly perfect 80-81S for a couple years now with no good candidates. Price isn't even a concern for him, he just wants to find a clean, reliable unmolested original...now is that too much to ask...






















Echassin, that one looks VERY (drool!!!) clean...want to sell it?


----------



## uk81gti (May 25, 2005)

*Re: Christmas in september (Waagenz)*

that is hot!


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Amazing, huh?
I don't know if it was a "great" deal, though...I paid 5K plus 600 shipping, reasonable IMO but not a steal.
I think it'd cost a lot more to bring a mechanically spent rustbucket up to this point though.
Anyways, it's just money, right?


----------



## Rocc it (May 2, 2006)

*Re: (echassin)*

$600 is worth it just to have a big truck pull up to your house and unload your new car.


----------



## RoccoRacer (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: (echassin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *echassin* »_Amazing, huh?
I don't know if it was a "great" deal, though...I paid 5K plus 600 shipping, reasonable IMO but not a steal.
I think it'd cost a lot more to bring a mechanically spent rustbucket up to this point though.
Anyways, *it's just money, right?*

I don't think we could live with ourselves if it weren't for this philosophy








Nice find, and from what I can tell, 5k was a good deal...body work could easily have cost you that much.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Jeez.....had to clean my glasses off to make sure I was seein what I thought I was.....where'd you come across that beauty?!? I like the idea of keepin it stock....with a car in such great original condition, it deserves to be kept that way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Throttlepimp (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Christmas in september (echassin)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Christmas in september (echassin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *echassin* »_
New hatch jacks (or whatever their called...)









Those would be Lift Supports, sir.
And that is one magnificent Scirocco.








I've said it before, and I'll say it again. I want a MkI sooooo bad.


----------



## roccodingo (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Christmas in september (echassin)*

Great to see another Awesome find by a rocco fanatic...








Dunno where you guy's are finding all this pristine material but I like it ...















for a top effort.


----------



## Dr Dub UK (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: Christmas in september (roccodingo)*

My God, that's excellent.








Has it been stored in Carbonite all these years. Very VERY nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mcdecontrol (Mar 25, 2004)

that is a sick find!


----------



## Lunker (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: Christmas in september (echassin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *echassin* »_

















very nice! contrats! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: Christmas in september (Waagenz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Waagenz* »_Sweet Begeebus!!
Where the hell do all you ppl find all these perfect factory mint Sciroccos.
God I swear you ppl are killin' me......















Nice car tho.










watch our rocco classifieds here on vortex.. this was on there for sale.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: Christmas in september (littledevil34)*

Yup, got the car here, didn't haggle though, and offered a deposit to hold it while I inquired about stuff (declined, nice guy).
I have some questions if y'all can help:
The turn signals are intermittent at best. What's the first place to look?
The A/C needs recharge. Anyone know where to get R12?
Is there a readily available chemical to shine up the dull head, intake, alternator, etc?...My GTI needed a clutch so I blasted/painted everything when the motor was out, but this car doesn't need the motor out.
I think the original airdam was fiberglass, this one's ABS (very fixable, though). Can I still buy an original somewhere?
Most common reason for high Nitrogen Oxide during an emissions test? Runs perfect so doubt timing/lean mixture. No EGR on 81's. Catalytic likely?
Anyhoo, today I installed an A/C belt (PITA, BTW), and sandblasted/painted the valve and timing covers (they were red). Rest of the day will be cleaning years of grime. Don't worry, every rusted bracket, fan shroud, etc... will be repainted, preserving decals. Didja notice none of the rad or condensor fins are even bent?










_Modified by echassin at 1:10 PM 9-10-2006_


_Modified by echassin at 1:11 PM 9-10-2006_


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: Christmas in september (echassin)*

Nice car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif If that thing had a sunroof it would be my car's twin!








I suck at electrical, so I'll pass on that one.
You can look around and find R12 still, but unless you 'know someone' it is very expensive, and the a/c doesn't work for **** even in tip-top condition. I'm yanking mine all together.
OEM and Zender front air dams pop up from time to time in the classifieds, so just keep an eye out.
I'm sure there will be alot of varied suggestions on cleaners, but I always liked Simple Green.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

check the relay for the turnsignals, if all of them are working off and on, that is often the culprit.
for degreasing, i use this cleaner called "purple power" it is much stronger thant simple green and w/ a little brush can get parts looking like new. then to polish aluminum use mother aluminum polish (small white canister)
post pics of progress! this car is a very pretty!
-Matt


----------



## scootergti (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: Christmas in september (echassin)*

Outstanding Mars red Scirocco! Great find indeed.







Keep us posted on the progress.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (littledevil34)*

Got Purple. 
Does Mother's aluminum polish work without scrubbing/buffing? I'm hoping for a chemical reaction that leaves a factory-fresh shine, short of actual acid.
No sunroof, and no stereo either (yet), just a hole







I want something period correct, so that'll have to wait.
I want to get the A/C working out of principal. I think they work OK, the setup is the same in my GTI, which blows nice and cold.
I'm off to the Bentley to find the turn signal relay; enough of the cleaning for now. Looks better already:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

mother's is more of a cleaner. works amazing on polished/smoothed aluminum. you simply run it on w/ a rag and work it into the metal and you will see the white substance turn black-ish. then rub it off w/ a clean rag. works wonders on oxidized aluminum/metal products but is def. more of a final product to use after the parts is smoothed/polished.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (littledevil34)*

This was for sale in CT. I remember the ad. (it was VERY serious)
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif congrats! May you have it a long time!


----------



## Mash (Aug 2, 2001)

Damn that's sweet.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

I'd hoped there's someone who sells a chemical that would just bubble the oxidation away (there certainly is a market for that). These are castings and I don't want to polish them smooth, just get the silver color back.
I looked in the Bentley at troubleshooting the turn signals. Now I remember why I hate looking in there. All I could figure out is it's not the relay because the emergency flashers work.
I just closed the garage and called it quits for today.


----------



## Tim Chunks (Oct 8, 2005)

kick ass ride man!!!


----------



## Waagenz (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Christmas in september (littledevil34)*


_Quote, originally posted by *littledevil34* »_watch our rocco classifieds here on vortex.. this was on there for sale.

damn...i missed that. i haven't looked in there at all lately,
mainly because even if there was a nice one for sale right now, 
i couldn't afford it to buy it.


----------



## chirocco (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: Christmas in september (Waagenz)*

Let's see some pics of the interior! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (echassin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *echassin* »_I'd hoped there's someone who sells a chemical that would just bubble the oxidation away (there certainly is a market for that). These are castings and I don't want to polish them smooth, just get the silver color back.
I looked in the Bentley at troubleshooting the turn signals. Now I remember why I hate looking in there. All I could figure out is it's not the relay because the emergency flashers work.
I just closed the garage and called it quits for today.

that purple power stuff does the job. i took my super dirty tranny out of my car (prolly the first time it was out of my rocco) and cleaned it w/ the purple power, a tooth brush/wire brush and a hose and my tranny is close to as bright as new, w/ a little work that stuff will get done what you want (clean, but original looking.)


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Christmas in september (mk3gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gti* »_Let's see some pics of the interior! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I second that emotion http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (echassin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *echassin* »_I don't know if it was a "great" deal, though...I paid 5K plus 600 shipping, reasonable IMO but not a steal.
I think it'd cost a lot more to bring a mechanically spent rustbucket up to this point though.

Even if it's not a rustbucket, getting a non-running car back together and on the road again in the condition your car is in can easily cost what you paid. Hell of a lot more if you're paying someone else to do it!
I'm resurrecting a car right now for a buddy and the costs mount quicker than you can say "Boo!"








Great find at not a bad price at all!!!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (echassin)*

From a tech page I have:

_Quote, originally posted by *passing emissions* »_NOX: if your NOX is excessive, you're most likely running lean. Expect your THC and Co emissions to be extremely low. Consult the Bentley manual for PROPER Air/Fuel mixture adjustments. By richening your A/F mix, your NOX levels will lower and CO will increase, but should not increase to the point of failure if you follow the correct procedures.


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

Wow, nice find !
I usually say that the car itself was the cheapest part I've bought so far....I paid about $250 for the car but since then it's cost somewhere about 6-7k and I'm not done yet.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (Falcor)*

Great find man, perfect match for your GTI.
My wife and I have been debating my MK1 "collection" you came up as an example of the right way to do it. She is completely on board after seeing me spend double this on a car that will never be this nice because it's not original.
I believe the black rockers are original. You might want to check Scirocco.org I think the have the original '80-81 S dealer brochures scanned there.
I would advise you to make friends with wiring. I hate(d) it to. I finally took the time to look at the harness and look at the Bently until things started to make sense. You've got 2 MK1's now you are going to be doing some wiring. Your bad turn signals could be the relay, the emergency switch, the turn signal switch, a bulb at any corner or the wiring at any corner.
Have fun.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

i can't beleive how clean that car is. your extremely lucky to have found it.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (PoorHouse)*

Well, in order to avoid dealing with the turn signals, I fixed some other stuff:
I got the rusty parts under the hood that are supposed to be black painted. It's not show quality but the underhood appearance is satisfactory IMO:








I ground down and fiberglassed inside and out the airdam cracks, bondo is almost done:








While that was drying I spliced the broken rear wiper wires and covered the repair with conduit to keep it from kinking too severely when the hatch goes up and down. Yippee, small electrical gremlin victory:








One of the bracjets that holds the parcel tray in place was missing, so I rigged one by riveting a split piece of rubber hose in place. In works great and doesn't look in real life like the Mickey Mouse fix it really is:








Finally, a pic of the happy trio:









_Modified by echassin at 4:24 PM 9-11-2006_
BTW, just found a brochure pic of an 81 S and the rockers are indeed black, so yup, one less thing to do.


_Modified by echassin at 4:25 PM 9-11-2006_


----------



## clintg60-16v (Dec 13, 2002)

That is an incredible find! How nice it must be to buy an MKI and not have to get it running first....


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (PoorHouse)*

I got the turn signals to work: I couldn't understand the Bentley when it said jump 49a to R and L, but when I took the stalks off the column, I saw the prongs on the female plug were labelled 49a, R, and L. I went to jump 49a, but the prong in the female plug had been pushed out. AHA! I pushed it back in, plugged the stalk back in and PRESTO: turn signals!
Thank heaven I didn't have to replace the relay plate (I know, I know, it'll come up eventually...).
The airdam is done and primered: can anyone confirm the color code for Mars Red is LA3A?


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (echassin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *echassin* »_
Mars Red is LA3A


Yup.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (veetarded)*

LA3A, Thanks.
The airdam is being painted (I was gonna do it myself but my gun is old, I'd have to go buy the supplies, and Iwould do an amateurish job anyways, so off it went).
I took the wheels off to detail the underside and undercarriage and got some pleasant surprises: the car has Bilsteins and Eurosport springs, and has a 2 1/4" Eurosport Catback with nice mandrel bends.
I stored the wheels in case I want the car perfectly factory, but guess what's coming from Germany, as we speak:
Yup, ATS Cups 15x7 et 28, 195/50/15, just like I had in the day.
Mmmm, can't wait!


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Spent the day doing the little things that need to be done:
I plugged the screw holes from where the mudflaps were, still can't get over how perfect the metal/paint is.








Replaced a burned dash bulb. PITA!








Made a cover plate 'till I find a stereo. Anyone wanna sell a period-correct Blaupunkt that still works?








Painted some of the window trim where the black had worn through.








Removed the little strips that go between the fenders and the cowl to check for rust (none!) and reinstalled them more flush. BTW this is the 1st Scirocco I've owned where these strips were still intact.








Fixed the dash cracks. They were so small I used an exacto-knife to push JBWeld into them and painted the glue black. No photo, because there's nothing to see now, yippee.
Photographed the front seat instead just because I can't get over how perfect it is.








This car is unreal, kudos to the P.O./seller, Matt Shomaker, if y'all ever have occasion to deal with him.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Oh, hey, almost forgot:
VW doesn't sell the golf-ball shift knob or the hatch lifts.
Someone got those for sale? That and the period-correct Blaupunkt I mentionned above.
Thanks


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: (Falcor)*









_NIIIICCCCCEEEE!!!!_


----------



## webthread (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

very nice.


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (echassin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *echassin* »_Oh, hey, almost forgot:
VW doesn't sell the golf-ball shift knob or the hatch lifts.
Someone got those for sale? That and the period-correct Blaupunkt I mentionned above.
Thanks

Hatch lifts from a Rabbit will fit, but try and get a couple of old ones as the rabbit only uses one and they're a higher pressure. It may just mean swapping one of your lifts for a rabbit one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Can't help you on the gearknob, other than that same knob was fitted to all European mk1 Golf GTI's so well worth an international hunt on ebay. the mk2 Golf GTI had a similat knob but with an insert in the top with the shift pattern. I have a couple of those if you can't find the right one.
I do have an old Blaupukt Turin. I took it out of an early '82 mk2 Scirocco, so it's the correct period. It doesn't have cassette, but it does have UHF







as far as i know it works fine :
















Oh, and I can't get over what a find that car is! Absolutely gorgeous 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (polov8)*

Awesome find http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Please continue to keep us up to date on your progress.










_Modified by 53BGTX at 7:20 AM 9-24-2006_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: (echassin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *echassin* »_Oh, hey, almost forgot:
VW doesn't sell the golf-ball shift knob or the hatch lifts.
Someone got those for sale? That and the period-correct Blaupunkt I mentionned above.
Thanks

I know that Mike Potter (parts4vws.com) has that golf ball in stock. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Beautiful car btw... just awesome to find one in that shape is a truly great find! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

Fantastic car! I am green with envy! 
I hope you used POR-15 or Rust Bullet on those rusty underhood bits...


----------



## the tech 71 (Dec 20, 2005)

very nice! i love factory looking dubs!


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (The Kilted Yaksman)*

Just an FYI - your car didn't come with a golf ball type shift knob. They came with the smooth hextagon style. If you're looking for a period correct type get the Kamei golf ball knob. Still available new form Potterman and others. I like it better than the GTI type anyway.
Last time I bought hatch struts I got them from Napa and they showed both Rabbit and Scirocco applications as available.
This place sells remanufactured OEM radios, they are a little pricey: 
http://www.oldautoradio.com/
I got a reman'd Grundig on the Samba for $90 a year or so ago. They come up from time to time.
There's some people on here with a bunch of good used ones it's getting them to sell.....
If you have any good u-pulls in your area, check all the 70's european cars. Audis, BMW, Mercedes etc will have the same type of radio. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks for all the info.
No work on the car today. I just got back from Road America where Legge suffered a horrific crash, losing her rear wing and going over the wall and destroying the fence, with bits of the car going off into the woods (red flagged the race). She walked away, thank goodness. 
My five year old came home with a spent slick off Graham Rahal's car (very cool!)
Can I see a pic of the correct knob?
I thought the "S" had the golf ball shift knob. Maybe I'm remembering my GTI. Can anyone else confirm?
I used black semi-gloss rustoleum on the engine bits after cleaning/smoothing. I've had great results in the past, looks stock and lasts.
If that radio works, maybe we can work something out.
Thanks for the NAPA info, I'll check if there's one around.
My nearest junkyard has only one VW, a 92 Cabrio, but the interior's gutted already.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Here's the boys checking out their loot, not Scirocco related, but what the hey, it's my thread!


----------



## Sirocco (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: (echassin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *echassin* »_
Can I see a pic of the correct knob?
I thought the "S" had the golf ball shift knob. Maybe I'm remembering my GTI. Can anyone else confirm?


PoorHouse, sorry to correct you but the 1981 Scirocco S model *DID* come with a golf ball shift knob.BTW, thanks for the link for the Blaupunkts...I've been looking for a period correct replacement for years...the Bamberg QTS will do nicely http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Here are pic's of it. I pulled it off the car to preserve it and replaced it with the aftermarked Kamie solid rubber golf ball knob.



































_Modified by Sirocco at 7:00 PM 9-24-2006_


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

The Kamei knob is close but doesn't have the shift pattern on top.
Anyone wanna spare a real one, just like in the pics above?
The one in the pic was being preserved to go into a car worthy of it, right? Like mine, huh, huh, wink, wink?



_Modified by echassin at 7:15 PM 9-24-2006_


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (Sirocco)*

I stand corrected.
Here are some factory brochure pics taken from myscirocco.org. Pics are small but you can make out the golf ball knob.
'80:








'81:









edit for close up











_Modified by PoorHouse at 7:16 PM 9-24-2006_


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (PoorHouse)*

And, a original ad with your car in it.


----------



## Sirocco (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: (PoorHouse)*

PoorHouse, actually those pic's are from my website and the top one is for the 1980 model...
















_Quote, originally posted by *echassin* »_The one in the pic was being preserved to go into a car worthy of it, right? Like mine, huh, huh, wink, wink?

Actually it was taken out of an already preserved Mk1...my pride and joy. I wanted to preserve it from the elements and only instal it for car shows and GTG's. Sorry it isn't for sale.



















_Modified by Sirocco at 7:33 PM 9-24-2006_


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (Sirocco)*
















Love your car and your site. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I check in there to keep the Scirocco dream alive.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Oh, well if the knob isn't for sale, would you just give it to me?
And tell Rutherford to lay off my fender.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

i may have a knob and a radio.. ill let you know tomorrow after i begin the "great fall parts organization" i know i had one of those radios, just gotta see if i didnt trade/sell it a while back.. i have no problem getting rid of it.. now the 70's rabbit/scirocco radios i wont be selling too soon..


----------



## GTiRacer53 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (echassin)*

What'd you use to get the rust off the fuel dizzy? 
sent you a pm http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (littledevil34)*

Thanks, let me know what you'd want for the knob and the radio (can you post some pics?)
I tore my GTI down to the ground and painted each piece before reassembly, but for this car I'm keeping dismantling to a minimum.
I'm using semi-gloss rustoleum spray for easy-to-remove brackets, covers, etc... and for little things like the dizzy, brush-on. I used a small wire wheel on a dremel first to get rid of the rust. I used engine enamel on the engine covers.
I'm not doing stuff like the block, tranny, head, calipers, etc... until those things need to come off for some reason, but they come out nice when the time comes.
Like my GTI's engine:
















I did the undercarriage today. The brake pads look great and the calipers are rust-free, so I'll paint those with the next brake job. I can't wait till by ATS Cups get here:
















Finally, the older boy helping out:


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (echassin)*

You got a lot of work done on the GTI in a short amount of time. Looks like the Scirocco is on the same schedule.
They are looking really good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks, it's not show-work, just enough to make it look good, make sure it'll last, and check for maintenance issues.


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: (echassin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *echassin* »_









Ahhhh - the MONEY shot! These seats' fabric are almost impossible to find in good, much less great, condition (and the 80S's are worse). A very fine example and props to you for sacking up with the $$ to bring 'er into your fold!


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks. Oddly the cloth looks smudged in the pic, but not in real life.
Today's little victory is I found the little clip that holds the parcel tray in position. You know, the one I rigged earlier. Now it's just right!
Tomorrow I hope to locate/fix a small oil drip. Also detail the underside of the engine bay and remove the oilpan for blasting/painting. Either that or swap in the extra one from my 92 Cabby engine. I don't know if it'll be quicker to get the engine out from under the basement stairs, lift it, drain it, turn it over, and remove the pan, or just blast and paint the correct one. I think I'll blast/paint...


----------



## EURENN (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: (timbo2132)*

What a beautiful gem!


----------



## scootergti (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: (echassin)*

Clean looking ride Eric. I think you got a great deal.







Red S Sciroccos have alway been my favorites.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (scootergti)*

Thanks, my favorite too. I think if I'd found this car before I got the Cabby and the GTI I might not have bought those, certainly not the Cabby.
Tonight I got the pan off, the old gasket cleaned off, the pan blasted and painted. I left some pitting but it looks good IMO. Pretty tedious so that's all I got done. I haven't traced/fixed the leak yet. I'll put the pan on tomorrow, fill/clean/run the engine and see where the oil re-appears after that.
The pan now:


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: (echassin)*

Looks good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Today I got the pan on and the engine filled.
I cleaned underneath with a spray-on product that removed some of crud from the engine, and some of the new paint from the oilpan...
Overall it's much better, but not as good as taking everything apart, cleaning part by part, and re-assembling. That'll have to wait for the first engine removal.
I got things clean enough to trace the leak to one of the sprocket seals. Great: just after I got the timing covers painted and back on.
For now, the fix we've all resorted to: a sheet of plastic on the floor!
I gotta work out of town starting tomorrow; I hope the wheels are here and the airdam ready when I get back.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm dead in the water:
1) The airdam is taking a little longer because I used spray-can primer on it, and the painter didn't accept that as a base and had to start over (I've got no beef with anybody who wants to do a good job).
2) The ATS Cups haven't arrived, nor have I gotten any sort of real shipping date estimate from Germany.
Monday I was told it may be the tire size holding me up (195/50/15, pretty rare, huh?).
Then today I got a more plausible explanation, but it sounds ominous:
Apparently the wheels are manufactured in batches only when enough orders come in, i.e.: they keep my $1200 for who knows how long, and I get my wheels who knows when...
Bogus if you ask me. They keep my money and deliver nothing??? Okey Dokey...Is Tunershop the only place that carries these things?


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (echassin)*

Wow that stinks about your wheels. Hope you get it resolved.
Your car is sweet. Do your boys help you "work" on your car. My oldest was helping me degrease some parts and got grease splatter on his pants...mom wasn't too amused.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (petebee)*

Tunershop is the only place I know of that readily ships to the US.
I ordered my ATS cups from them. Got them in like 4 days. That was a few years ago though, maybe ATS stocked them then. I will say Steve was easy to deal with and the wheels were beautifully packaged. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Perfect wheel for the Rocco IMO, well worth the wait.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (echassin)*

You can get the tires here or here no problem. Good luck. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jimbow (May 18, 2005)

How much was it?


----------



## streetsounds (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: (PoorHouse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PoorHouse* »_Tunershop is the only place I know of that readily ships to the US.
I ordered my ATS cups from them. Got them in like 4 days. That was a few years ago though, maybe ATS stocked them then. I will say Steve was easy to deal with and the wheels were beautifully packaged. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Perfect wheel for the Rocco IMO, well worth the wait.









Thanks








Problem is the ATS wheels get rarer and we usually stock them but not end of the year when it’s getting winter in Germany








ATS said we will have all back available in about 7-10 days http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (streetsounds)*

Thanks for the info, I'll look forward to having the wheels within two more weeks (one month total, too long IMO).
They'll be 4x100 pattern, right?


----------



## Mike Drew (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: (Sirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sirocco* »_
PoorHouse, sorry to correct you but the 1981 Scirocco S model *DID* come with a golf ball shift knob.

I have two 1981 S Sciroccos (one purchased from the original owner) and a 1980 Scirocco GTi. None of them came with the golf ball shift knob. Maybe that was a 1980 thing only?
I'd show photos of my knobs (hah!), but unfortunately I'm in Spain, thousands of miles away from my cars and won't see them again for months.








(The only good thing is that I'm 24 miles from the Jerez race track, and most of the Formula One teams will be here for four days of open testing (and free admission) starting on Tuesday.)


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

The sales brochures shown on the previous page of this thread show the golf ball knob, which confirms my recollection of the 81 S I had when I was a kid.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (echassin)*

Okay:
Airdam is done, my neighbor's gonna pick it up monday, I hope, it's near his work.
Since I've got nothing else to do to the car, I figured I'd work on getting it a stereo.
At 75hp, there's no room for needless weight gain, so I simply photographed the radio in the Cabby and glued a printout of it to the coverplate I made earlier:
I have to say, it doesn't look quite right, and the sound quality just isn't there, but it'll do till I find the real thing (still need that shift knob, too):


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (echassin)*

Mine did not have the golf ball either, but it does now...at least for now anyway. I bought mine from Mike and it was only like $15. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (echassin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *echassin* »_At 75hp, there's no room for needless weight gain, so I simply photographed the radio in the Cabby and glued a printout of it to the coverplate I made earlier:

Can you imagine the surprised look on the face of a would-be theif when they go to take the stereo and they realize it's only paper.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (veetarded)*

The Kamei knob is close but doesn't have the shift pattern on it.
Funny you say that about stealing my fake stereo:
When I was a kid in the city with my previous Mk1, Blaupunkts were desireable and I got mine stolen. I replaced the broken glass, and later someone broke the glass again before I'd even replaced the unit!


----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: (echassin)*

What a great thread - and a great find. $5k was a steal. If you had $7K to burn RIGHT NOW, you would probably take a LOOONG time to find a car as pretty as that one....
Now to the stock stuff....
I purchased my 81S from the original owner six years ago. It has a padded, standard, shift knob, vinyl not leather, with 5 speed pattern on it. There is no reason to think that it is not stock. My S also sports the OEM AM-FM radio, and those front fender plastic trims at the cowling by the windshield.
The only thing the old guy did to my roc that was not stock, was stick a Colin built Techtonics 2.0 race motor in it. Tighty tighty.
ATS Cups-----Schwinnnnnnnnnnnnng!!!!!!!!! Perfeect wheels.
One reason Steve is out of stock, is that I received mine direct from Germany in late August. Pure sex they are.
Congrats again on your car. It will bring you a few trophies I am sure.
Craig Lebakken


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (OorsciroccO)*

Wha??!!








So YOU took my wheels!








Why I oughta...!!!








Shift knob problem solved: I took the knob out of my Cabby.
The billet one that was in the Scirocco is fine in the Cabby since the Cabby is far from stock anyways. I didn't think of that till now.
Still need a radio. By the way, I guess the Scirocco came with speakers in the doors only?
Spent the evening horsing around with the family, but also removed some fasteners from the bay and polished them on a wire wheel.
A useful way to spend what precious free time I have, but until I get the wheels and the airdam I'm SO FRUSTRATED!!!


----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: (echassin)*

I guess I got some of the wheels that were made. I think what is going on, since ATS is no longer in business, is that someone in Germany is making limited quantities under license. I have wanted a set of these since before chest hair. Now I got them - and I wish they would stop making them!! However, now that I am going non-stock (please forgive me...) and putting a Zender Z1 kit on my car, the flares leave me room to go 15 x 8 in the back. Hmmmmm.
I think that you are smart keeping that car stock. They are only original once. Mine had a cheap repaint fifteen or so years ago, and that will be redone starting in the next couple of months. Also the motor and trans are not stock - but the race motor absolutely sings to 7K rpm. The Z1 kit looks pretty stock though - it looks almost exactly like the stock S airdam except where it has to flare out to meet the fender flares.
Sexaaaaaaaaaay!
BTW - I have a new, fiberglass, replica S airdam I no longer need.
Email me at l[email protected] if you are interested.
Even though I will be pulling my radio for a triple gauge panel you can't have that! Also - did your car come with the full set of keys?? The black round Huf, the glovebox, and the antenna lifting key? It would be nice to have those for shows. Points is points.
Later - Craig


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

I think a car with a repaint already on it is a prime candidate for modification: it's not original anyways, and can always be brought back to original. In my case the original paint is only original once, which is why I'm accepting the blemishes, better than a respray.
How much for the airdam? Any idea how much it'd be to ship it to Chicago? I'd like to have a spare if the price is right.
I know the antenna key you speak of, two little prongs, but my antenna is the black one that has just enough of a knob on the end that you just pull it up.
I do have two sets of three keys, ignition and two more (glovebox and gascap?).
I've never been to a show. The cars are judged with points and such? I don't think mine would get much except for being a survivor. None of the car is actually completely flawless.


_Modified by echassin at 6:30 AM 10-8-2006_


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (echassin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *echassin* »_I've never been to a show. The cars are judged with points and such? I don't think mine would get much except for being a survivor. None of the car is actually completely flawless.


Please tell me you'll bring that car to Cincy in June. It's NOT a show, but it IS probably the biggest gathering of Scirocco nuts in North America. If there's one place the car would be appreciated, that would be it. And coming from Chicagoland, you might even have a couple other folks to caravan with that go every year.


----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: (echassin)*

Slight blemishes are necessary to authenticate originality. As long as they are "three footers" they are actually a plus. My brother and I just bought a 1972 GMC Jimmy from the orig owner, garaged its whole life. There are two panels that will be painted to fix minor bumps/scrapes. We would not dare to paint the rest. That would be criminal. There are some to say that even painting two panels is wrong....
At a car show, survivors get alot of attention, mainly from the people who appreciate the cars for what they are. A bone stock Mk1 S will be a one of the more unique cars at a VW show, and one that all of the "modifiers" couldn't replicate if they tried with an unlimited budget. Proper car shows grade cars on points, 100 being perfect - however, VW's have never seemed to reach that rarefied level.
There is an airdam that looks similar to yours on ebay right now, with one bid, for a $200 total including shipping. I figure mines worth what I paid for it - $125. I also have the fiberglass copies of the side skirts, and a rubber set of side skirts I will be getting rid of soon.
Later - Craig


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

I agree. Fender benders should be repaired, but anything less may be best left alone.
I have thought about "paintless dent removal" but I don't know much about it, and I don't trust anyone to do it right. I suppose I'd allow it if I watched it done on someone else's car, and I liked the result...
Can you post pics of the airdam?


----------



## streetsounds (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: (OorsciroccO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OorsciroccO* »_I guess I got some of the wheels that were made. I think what is going on, since ATS is no longer in business, is that someone in Germany is making limited quantities under license

ATS no longer in business


----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: (streetsounds)*

Ooops. My bad. I should say back in business. Or maybe back from the brink of going out of business. Whatever it is, I am just glad that the PERFECT wheel is still available, and guys like Steve at Tunershop are around to make it happen.
Craig


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (OorsciroccO)*

Finally, something to update!
The airdam is back on, and looks great. It's the only part of the car without original paint, but I couldn't leave it black, so that's that.
I still haven't heard anything on the wheels


----------



## tomatoman (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: (echassin)*

what did you clean it with 
looks pretty effin sweet


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks.
You talking about the engine bay? I used elbow grease, lighter fluid (it was lying around...), gasoline, and some engine degreaser spray I got at Pepboys.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (echassin)*

Good GOD that car is clean. Did you replace the control arms and struts? Paint them?









You should throw that thing up on a rack and take pics of the whole underside to document what it's supposed to look like.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

The undercarriage parts I did my old trick which works GREAT:
Take roofing tar and thin it (lightly) with gasoline, and brush it on. It provides really good thick coverage over the light rust that one normally gets on control arms and such, and the rust doesn't come through again.
It stays sticky for weeks but ultimately dries hard, with appearance close to factory semigloss.
I use this brew even if everything's apart and you can simply dip the parts, but it works well brushing it onto an assembled car too, like I did here. It won't get behind some nooks and crannies of course, but it's a compromise.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (echassin)*

Update on the wheels:
I'm basically slowly coming to terms with the fact that even Tunershop can't get the exact wheels I want. They have et 20, but no 28's.
New arrival date is supposedly 11/3, but I have basically zero confidence they'll be here... After that I'll cancel and find something else.
Till then maybe this is how it's meant to be?


----------



## roccodingo (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (echassin)*

Eric, try these guy's in UK, it's where I managed to get my Cups from..
http://www.advancedautosport.com/wheeldeal.htm 
When I purchased mine last year, they were at the stage of reordering another 500 ( I think thats how many in a "batch" that they have to buy) otherwise I have seen quite a few on ebay.co .uk...
HTH...
Love the car BTW, what a fantastic specimen. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (echassin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *echassin* »_
Till then maybe this is how it's meant to be?









Those alloys are in reeeeally clean condition! Mine have road rash on the left front and back!


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks for the UK link, looks like I might be able to get a used set from Poorhouse (thanks!).
I may get a set for the GTI too...
I think the car may have had other rims on it before, the stock wheels don't look like they've been used much (I guess NOBODY likes 'em!)


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (echassin)*

No updated pics yet but guess what these are:

045783023325680 

Departed FedEx location 

Oct 31, 2006 11:14 AM 

045783023325697 

Departed FedEx location 

Oct 31, 2006 11:14 AM 

045783023325703 

Departed FedEx location 

Oct 31, 2006 11:14 AM 

045783023325710 

Departed FedEx location 

Oct 31, 2006 11:14 AM 
Hints: There's four boxes and they're from one cool 'Texer, Poorhouse.
Still don't have it?
*cough* ATS *cough* et 28 15x7 Cups *cough* Yokohama 195/50/15 *cough*
Man, the wait is killing me!



_Modified by echassin at 6:50 PM 10-31-2006_


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (echassin)*

so... what u got?


----------



## roccodingo (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (echassin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *echassin* »_


Hints: There's four boxes and they're from one cool 'Texer, Poorhouse.
Still don't have it?
*cough* ATS *cough* et 28 15x7 Cups *cough* Yokohama 195/50/15 *cough*
Man, the wait is killing me!



cool, pics as soon as you have them fitted please Eric...








.


----------



## GTi_Rojo (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: Christmas in september (echassin)*

Super nice car. Hey, just wanted to let you know that if you ever need to replace the turn signal/hazard relay you can get one from http://www.autohausaz.com It's *part number 191953227A* See pic:








It's not oem hella but it's german made. And the best part, it's really inexpensive! I got one for my brother's 80 Scirocco S. Well good luck with that jewel. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: Christmas in september (GTi_Rojo)*

Well, I have to admit I've been blessed with a good life: Two great little boys, a beautiful wife, all of us in excellent health, a nice home, a great career, even a mint Mk1 GTI.
But it all pales in comparison to THIS:








Many thanks to Jake (Poorhouse) who let his wheels go for a great price and got them top me in a hurry, all **** and span. A reminder that great people still abound.
Thanks for the info on the relay, everythings clicking normal now that I found the loose connector.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

I wonder why the computer edited that word?!
s-p-i-c and span, is that a bad word?


----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: Christmas in september (echassin)*

Oh my. Not an ounce of fat that Italian/German bit of automotive perfection.
More pics!!
(Edited for the last line...)


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: Christmas in september (OorsciroccO)*

I took more pictures but I didn't think they were very good, it's getting dark:
























I'll do the bay all perfect the first time I have to take the engine out for some reason, but for now:








I still need a radio (if someone has something simple, push button AM/FM is fine, let me know), but for now:








I also need the hatch lifts. They're surprisingly expensive, so if someone has a set lying around, let me know, otherwise the current ones will have to do (just wtch your head...)
Overall I feel like a kid Christmas morning (hence the thread title...)


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Christmas in september (echassin)*

that car is ****ING beautiful.... kudos to you sir. Now there are 2 mint Mars Red Mk1 Scirocco S' one East, one West
*!A W S O M E! *










_Modified by eight-zero scirocco at 6:09 PM 11-2-2006_


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

High praise, thanks!
Don't worry, I won't let it get salty!


----------



## EuroStlye (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (echassin)*

Very nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (EuroStlye)*

OK, I want my wheels back. 
Just send them back on the car and everything will be fine.









They look amazing on there. You were right about the 195/50/15's. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

ps. Lets see them on the GTI now.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

You're a lucky man.....one very lucky man.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (PoorHouse)*

Thanks again for everything, Jake.
I'd love another set for the GTI!


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: Christmas in september (eight-zero scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eight-zero scirocco* »_that car is ****ING beautiful.... kudos to you sir. Now there are 2 mint Mars Red Mk1 Scirocco S' one East, one West
*!A W S O M E! *


Mine's lower.









All kidding aside, that is as nice a car as I;ve ever seen. Straight up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Lower it.


----------



## roccodingo (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Christmas in september (veetarded)*

*MAXIMUM HOTNESS.... * 

Looks fantasmorgasmic Eric.....much goodness... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: Christmas in september (roccodingo)*

very sweet man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: Christmas in september (german old school)*

Thanks for the kudos.
I still need a push button AM/FM if someone has one to sell.
Question also: the car drives very smooth, but the door panels vibrate. I checked for engine/exhaust contact with the frame and found none. Are the engine mounts the likely culprit? I took out the front one and it looks fine. The rear one is plainly visible without removal and looks perfect. I can't really see the side ones but they appear to be hanging just like my other VDubs. Any ideas?
Otherwise little victories till now:
Shifter felt sloppy going into second gear, went underneath to check for wear, and found the nut holding the lever mechannism together was loose. Cost of repair: $0.
Here's a pic just for yuks, in case y'all want to know what the factory exhaust shield/header bracket look like. (I'm amazed at how little this car has benn tampered with):


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: Christmas in september (echassin)*

Latest little victory is I got a good clock, locally too which was nice.
The bezel will need a respray and the face a polish, but I have to say it's nice that these details are all the car needs:








Still need a stereo and hatch lifts if anyone can spare those for a worthy car.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Christmas in september (echassin)*

Don't go spending any more money until you get something from the mountain states.
Nice it has the adjuster wheel. I think I've only seen one of those before.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: Christmas in september (echassin)*



echassin said:


> Latest little victory is I got a good clock, locally too which was nice.
> The bezel will need a respray and the face a polish, but I have to say it's nice that these details are all the car needs:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Christmas in september (littledevil34)*

pm sent Eric...


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Hmmm, I HOPE the clock is OEM.
It does look identical to the broken one in the car now.
The radio needs to have FM, but doesn't need cassette (I've got a gizmo that transmits from IPod to FM).


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (echassin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *echassin* »_Hmmm, I HOPE the clock is OEM.
It does look identical to the broken one in the car now.
The radio needs to have FM, but doesn't need cassette (I've got a gizmo that transmits from IPod to FM).

*Runs outside & looks in the center console of the '80*
My clock says VDO in the top half. Hmmmm. (And the adjuster is broken.) Lemme look & see if I've got one with a good adjuster & I'll tote it along this weekend.
As for this radio, I have a couple of folks here that might be able to see if it will power up. Hopefully everything works.


----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: (echassin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *echassin* »_Hmmm, I HOPE the clock is OEM.
It does look identical to the broken one in the car now.
The radio needs to have FM, but doesn't need cassette (I've got a gizmo that transmits from IPod to FM).

Eric, that clock is identical to the one in my 81S and I know mine is stock. Mine also has the original AM-FM, antenna and speakers. If I can remember, I will try to get you a pic so you know what to look for. Personally (and this is what I will be doing with mine) I would stick a DIN three gauge panel with a mechanical 270 degree sweep oil pressure, 270 vaccum gauge, and maybe a volt meter. The Neuspeed panel has a crinkle finish that matches the black dash panel perfectly. Looks very sporty - and looks very stock. I was going to stick a CD deck into the center console, but jeez, car electronics are changing so fast, it would maybe nice to just have an Ipod plug somewhere. I will get to that dilemma someday.....


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

That's three identical clocks, so I'm assuming it's correct.
VW must've gotten a different batch in '81.
I like the IPod/transmitter because you get digital sound through an OEM radio, zero changes necessary to the car since it plugs into the lighter.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Hey. I've been debating on gettin one of them FM transmitters. Do they require any special wiring? How much do they go for usually?


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

I paid $50 at some superstore for mine.
It's a plug that goes into your lighter, and the other end plugs into the Ipod. It transmits into an unused FM station of your choice.
That's it, and it works great.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (echassin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *echassin* »_I paid $50 at some superstore for mine.
It's a plug that goes into your lighter, and the other end plugs into the Ipod. It transmits into an unused FM station of your choice.
That's it, and it works great.

I've got the same one for my 200 waaaaaagon. It makes my nano work well in the ol girl http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Still lookin for a radio? What about this:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...QrdZ1


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

* Feigns disinterest to avoid drawing attention to item*


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (echassin)*

Looks similar to the one I've got. (Note to self, test the damn radio already.)


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (vwdaun)*

That is a later type radio. 
I would say circa 82-84.
Not right for a Scirocco but might be perfect for a GTI.....


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (PoorHouse)*

what about a new one? 


_Modified by Michael Bee at 12:57 PM 12-1-2006_


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Maybe y'all can split the price of that new one for me for Christmas. Yikes.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (echassin)*

Good to meet you this weekend Eric. You have one SICK GTI. Hope the radio will work out for ya, and be sure to bring that thing to Ohio in June 'eh?


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

That was really cool of you to lug the stereo with you and just give it to me like that.
I still have to get some plugs to hook it up and test it.
It's a little smaller than the opening in the dash, so if it works I'll have to figure out some sort of discreet filler panel.
Thanks again,
Eric


----------



## aukfox (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: Christmas in september (Finsol)*


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (echassin)*

Small update. I've been working mostly on the 2nd GTI, but I did get the clock into the Scirocco:








I also got a radio into the car. I have two. The one Jake sent fits perfectly and works perfectly but is missing the faceplate and the knobs.
I used the one Daun gave me since it's complete. I made a ring around it to fill a small gap. The cassette doesn't work, but I'm mainly intending to transmit IPod music into the FM anyways, so this will do nicely for now (thanks guys!):








I have a brand new Rabbit hatch lift on its way, but other than that there's really nothing left to do but use the car and see if anything else comes up.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (echassin)*

Okay, the car is officially "done"!
Can you say "no broom stick!" ?
I just saw in the pic that I put the new hatch lift upside down. Haha, oops! Let's try that again...








From now on anything the car gets will be on an "as-needed" basis.
Thread done, over and out,
Eric


----------



## Rocc it (May 2, 2006)

*Re: (echassin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *echassin* »_Okay, the car is officially "done"!
From now on anything the car gets will be on an "as-needed" basis.
Eric

Okay. See you next week.








I'm sure that you'll find something else to do on there. The GTI can only keep you busy for so long....or do you plan to add to the stable in the near future? You're gonna have to go lease a wherehouse before too long.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (echassin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *echassin* »_ "done"!

wtf are you talking about? done? you haven't even started yet.


----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: (echassin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *echassin* »_Okay, the car is officially "done"!
Can you say "no broom stick!" ?
I just saw in the pic that I put the new hatch lift upside down. Haha, oops! Let's try that again...








From now on anything the car gets will be on an "as-needed" basis.
Thread done, over and out,
Eric

I see some slight scuffs on the underside of that unmolested boot lid. Certainly those could use a very light 1000 grit sanding and a local black touch up. Those flaws have to be worth at least 10 points at the next concours........
Those flaws are just GLARING on a car that nice.


----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: (echassin)*



echassin said:


> OMG. A non-stock fog light switch.
> -10 points.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (OorsciroccO)*

Back from the dead with small update, baby steps in the right direction.
Before, Blaupunct something-or-another with rigged mounting, and the dreaded not-original fog switch:








After, Blaupunct Aspen with correct snap-in mounting, and stock fog switch delete panel (sorry it's fuzzy):


----------



## mec_vw (Feb 22, 2001)

*Re: (echassin)*

Yummy.








Mike


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (echassin)*

Eric clean up that dust on top of your steering column...wait that dust is in the old picture. You must have cleaned it when you put in the new old Blaupunkt


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (petebee)*

That dust was there from the factory, so I took great pains to preserve it


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (echassin)*

Back from the dead!
I'm really excited about going to my first VW show this weekend, the local Treffen in Desplaines.
I'm bringing the Scirocco, so I spent the afternoon cleaning it up, doing Back-to-Black, checking for oil leaks (it sits still most of the time...)
I moved it out into the driveway for the second time this year, as a way to psych myself up to actually drive it







Don't worry, I didn't run it very long, so hopefully not much wear on anything







.
Here it is all yummy:


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (echassin)*








update
have fun at the show, please post pictures afterwards


----------



## gourmandster (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: Christmas in september (echassin)*

SEXY! Worth every cent by the way.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: Christmas in september (gourmandster)*

Back from the dead!
Thanks for the kudos, BTW.
I spent a few days of my vacation doing the unthinkable: I took apart a perfectly good running car! Why, you say?
To clean everything, of course!
Before (when I got it):








After a little cleanup, but leaving everything in place. Better, but there's only so much you can do this way:








Now, after full dissassembly. Yummy!








I didn't get many photos of the process, but it amounts to taking every piece out, cleaning, painting, and when they're all done, put it all back in.
Fo example the radiator shroud, fuel distributor and lines, and starter:








All the brackets, hoses, WUR, and the alternator:









The best part? When it was all done, I turned the key, and...
NOTHING!






















Turns out I didn't plug in the the +12 Volt wire to the starter solenoid well, back near the firewall. The wire was filthy so I took it out to clean it








It was pretty nerve racking until I found the problem, especially since when I began, the car ran fine...
Next, I think the exhaust could use a strong dose of stainless steel, and the fuel tank's heat shield looks a little crusty.
All in good time








In the meantime, so you get to see at least one pic of a whole car, here is the 30K mile GTI on its way to a new owner in New York:








See y'all. Keep those Mk1's running! 



_Modified by echassin at 8:53 AM 9-25-2007_


----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: Christmas in september (echassin)*

Eric,
Your 81 S is just plain sick.
You stole that car.
Here is a pic of mine from about two months ago:








The fresh Cirrus Grey should be getting applied this week. Then I bet it takes me 3 - 4 months to reassemble.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: Christmas in september (OorsciroccO)*

Thanks, I actually DROVE it to make sure everything works. No, really. I mean on the street, with the engine on and me sitting in it and everything.
I put a whole 3 MILES on it (but I did it late with no traffic around







).
If that's your Rocc before any body work, I imagine it'd be pretty nice afterward. The body looks great already (buffing was not an option?)


----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: Christmas in september (echassin)*

Thanks Eric.
No, buffing was not an option, as that is a ten year old cheap respray. I am not sure why the hood remained shiny - almost like it got clearcoated and the rest of the car did not. It is the original hood, stickers and all.
When I stripped it, there was NO RUST ANYWHERE, and the only evidence of any body work was just forward of the RR wheel, and the passenger door. Somewhere in its life it took a small crease here, which was expertly pulled out, and smoothed with maybe a teaspoon of filler. The removal of the paint at the bodyshop revealed nothing but unrusted, unmolested Scirocco beauty. So, yeah, I am expecting the paint shop to put on a perfect coat of Cirrus Gray.
You were the smart one! Just buying a perfect one is waaaaay cheaper!
Funny story - A guy I work with still drives his original owner 86 GTI. 330K miles and the engine looks and drives like new. the body and paint were showing it though. With my project, he got the bug, and just got "Big Red" back with a $4K paint job. I keep a picture of your Scirocco in a file, and I showed it to him. Schwinggggg! He ordered his ATS Cups the next day. He should be driving it in a few weeks - I will forward a pic. It will be HAWT! Even if it is a MkII.......


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: Christmas in september (OorsciroccO)*

I don't know if this is over the top or not, but I spent the last couple of days trying to get the look of the gold-colored plating that many of the underhood parts have.
I did the shift selector, the fual injection lines, the fuel filter bracket, the cold start valve, and as many nuts and bolts as I good stand:








Here is the fan motor sticker before:








and after:








Here is the engine bay the day the car arrived ( I had already painted the valve and timing belt covers). It feels good to see the difference, although the car still make only 74 hp







:








Oh, I forgot: does anyone have a pic of how the radiator is covered on an A/C car? The cardboard cover from a non A/C car doesn't fit at all.


_Modified by echassin at 5:55 PM 10-1-2007_


----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: Christmas in september (echassin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *echassin* »_I don't know if this is over the top or not, but I spent the last couple of days trying to get the look of the gold-colored plating that many of the underhood parts have.
I did the shift selector, the fual injection lines, the fuel filter bracket, the cold start valve, and as many nuts and bolts as I good stand:


You are Scirocco owner. You are already over the top.
The gold coating is the factory zinc coating. Be careful with what engnine cleaner you use, some of them are very caustic, and that zinc will be gone before you can rinse the cleaner off. This is why so many of these cars no longer have the gold look on many of the parts.
Nice attention to detail. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Amazing! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## greekin2 (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: Christmas in september (echassin)*

FYI, i hear if you take the windshield wiper reservoir and submerge it in bleach for 5 - 10 minutes it makes it look brand new...


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: Christmas in september (greekin2)*

*Runs to take windshield washer fluid reservoir out of car*


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: Christmas in september (echassin)*

Well I got to spend some time on the car today, doing some more details.
I gave the hood latch the gold pseudo-plating treatment, and the effect is pretty good:








I got fuel lines that still have the rubber sleeve on them, without cracks (hard to find!). Here, the hose that goes from the filter into the fuel distributor, and the fuel return hose:








For the frequency valve, I layered heat shrink tubing until the correct diameter was achieved. Not real, but a new valve is $350, and it looks correct:








I did start the car for a minute or so to make sure there were no leaks, so now the engine has a little more wear on it














.
The big job today was making the new radiator cover. It was nice to see the radiator fins all perfect, but the missing cover bugged me. The closest I found was a rotten specimen, so I set out to make a new one.
I layered twenty sheets of thin black cardboard with heavy duty spray contact cement, and used the old cover as a template. To do the bends I marred the cover with a pizza cutter and a ruler. I did the bends before I cut the thing out so the edges would be straight. I did the round corner cuts before the straight cuts, turning a 5/16" tube in a drill with the end of the tube sharpened to act like a knife. I soaked the finished cover with high temperature clear to protect it, and the result is quite good, and fits well:
















Here's where the bay is at now. I also cleaned the cosmoline out from under the cowl:








I also got correct capped 10mm nuts for the rear license plate, and found cleaner fasteners for the hatch lifts, but you don't need to see pics of dumb stuff like that.
Toodaloo till next time.


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: Christmas in september (echassin)*

This is my idea of fun!
I'll have my own to play with in a few weeks. So much to do!
What state did this car originally come from?
Edit: Looks like CT, correct?
Edit #2: Did the bleach trick work for the WW fluid reservoir?


_Modified by sciroccojim at 5:45 PM 12-9-2007_


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Damn, talk about attention to detail http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: Christmas in september (sciroccojim)*

I know that The Eastwood Company has a home DIY cad-plating kit that would certainly give you that cad plated goodness Eric if you wanted to re-do your hood latch and all the other parts "under dere."
It looks great otherwise though, what a nice car!


_Modified by [email protected] at 4:31 PM 12-9-2007_


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: Christmas in september ([email protected])*

I have zinc plating equipment and yellow chromate coating here and all the materials for OE plating and will be setting something up and posting results soon. I'll be messing with it this week and should be up and running asap.
Stay posted.


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: Christmas in september (greekin2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *greekin2* »_FYI, i hear if you take the windshield wiper reservoir and submerge it in bleach for 5 - 10 minutes it makes it look brand new... 

I wonder if this would work with visors, too.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: Christmas in september (Kar98)*

Who's Ed














?
The bleach didn't do much for my reservoir but I just now saw that I have to immerse it for 5-10 minutes (I just wiped it down).
I'd be curious to see results/cost of the DYI plating. Anyone have info and pics?
The car is from CT (I have some dealer paperwork). I don't know how it was used (or not used







?) to be in this shape.
Before I bought the car I made the seller email me a zillion pics of the most obscure parts of the car because I couldn't believe it!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: Christmas in september (echassin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *echassin* »_Who's Ed














?

Well you do live in Illinois.... 








A few years back when I was receiving the Eastwood catalog with some frequency they had some in-depth pictures and instructions on the kit and it looked pretty solid. I think that the key is the prep work and getting rid of the rust and scale before doing the plating.
The other alternative is to find a good chromer and they can probably do stuff like that for ya. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: Christmas in september ([email protected])*

The problem is still going to be plating parts that can't be dissassembled easily, like the frequency valve or the injection lines.
I assume the parts have to be dipped, right?


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: Christmas in september (echassin)*

The parts do have to be dipped. And bead blasted first, ideally.
I'll have the plating equipment and will be offering a "service" soon (ahem...shhhh). You can send me groovy metal parts, such as throttle body bits and they'll be sent to you all gold and shiny.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: Christmas in september (sciroccojim)*

Don't listen to these guys Eric; Jim will keep your parts for his car and Paul is...well he's just Paul.









...Looks killer man.


----------



## richhuff (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Christmas in september (echassin)*

I Wonder if this will fit? 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3595643


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: Christmas in september (richhuff)*

Not a huge update, but little victories one at a time.
As far as I know I got the last piece the car was missing (most Mk1's are missing this piece). Yes I'm referring to the missing piece that keeps us all up at night:
The rear exhaust shield. Yes you heard right, I have the rear exhaust shield. Why yes, I will have a celebratory cigar







:








That's all till I find something else to tinker with, Happy New Year!


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: Christmas in september (echassin)*

Persnickety!
Congraulations.
One problem, though. You have the wrong exhaust clamp. You need one like this:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: Christmas in september (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_Persnickety!
Congraulations.
One problem, though. You have the wrong exhaust clamp. You need one like this:









I had a hard time lining up the clamp you see to fit, so there's why.
The current exhaust is a Eurosprt 2 1/4" . Are there 2 1/4" clamps like the one you pictured? The local Autozone only has what I used.


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: Christmas in september (echassin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *echassin* »_
I had a hard time lining up the clamp you see to fit, so there's why.
The current exhaust is a Eurosprt 2 1/4" . Are there 2 1/4" clamps like the one you pictured? The local Autozone only has what I used. 

Part #1H0253139D
59.5mm
Available through autohausaz.com, busdepot, etc.
I love those clamps, because they don't deform the pipes like those U clamps do.
Here's the trick to getting them to work right:
1. The pipes your are joining have to fit smooth and tight
2. The outer pipe needs to squeeze down on the inner, so they don't need to be crushed together. Accomplish this by cutting two slits in the outer pipe, one on each side. The width of a hacksaw blade should do it, maybe a tiny bit more. Make the cuts about 50mm deep.
3. Make sure the inner pipe fits pretty far into the outer one, at least 10mm deeper than the slits.
4. Position the clamp so that the open end is halfway between the slits. Keep this in mind when choosing where to cut the slits (so that the clamp ends up with the opening parallel to the ground.
5. You have to tighten these really well. A little Wurth exhaust assembly paste doesn't hurt. The good news is that you won't wreck the pipes with this clamp, so future disassembly or adjustment is possible.
Edit: Unfortunately, the clamp you already installed has probably already put a dimple in the pipes, so you probably can't use this setup.



_Modified by sciroccojim at 9:38 PM 1-1-2008_


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: Christmas in september (sciroccojim)*

Thanks for the info.
The exhaust has been there for a while, and already had a similar clamp to the one I used, so no loss.
But when I upgrade to Stainless, I'd still like the car to look as correct as possible, so it's good to know they make the correct clamp in 2 1/4".


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: Christmas in september (echassin)*

Back from the dead:
I did the car's spring cleaning, and finally sprung for a TT 2-1/4" Stainless catback. It's a pretty snug fit, but it doesn't buzz much







.
Sure looks good, though:








Just enough clearance, no more:








Does anyone have a spare catalytic shield like this for my GTI? It's the long, skinny, rearward shield (not the one with the long mounting tabs):








Finally, a pic of the whole car after cleanup, having now once again moved several feet into the driveway. More wear on the wheel bearings, but at least I didn't get it wet washing it. I just dusted it off and waxed it:








Toodaloo.
Keep your Mk1's away from the trio of death: driver, cellphone, SUV.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: Christmas in september (echassin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *echassin* »_
Does anyone have a spare catalytic shield like this for my GTI? 


I have the one off of mine if you want it.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Christmas in september (veetarded)*

Good looking as always. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I went with the 2 1/4 TT with Borla on my '77. I'm getting a little vibration somewhere. Sure sounds good though.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: Christmas in september (veetarded)*

I put a 2.25 on the red GTI and it didn't buzz, so I'm sure with more tweaking it's possible to get it right.
Will, thanks, I sent you an IM.
The other thing I got for the car is a matching spare (I got one for the white GTI too) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . The yellow is just a piece of plastic to keep the carpet clean:


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Look at that hatch slam panel........not a scratch or scuff! And that trunk carpet looks clean enough to eat off of. Well, this IS Eric's car......it's only to be expected, right?


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Christmas in september (echassin)*









(The turn signals are intermittent at best. What's the first place to look?)
try the turn signal relay first, then the blinker switch stalk on the column. 
get yourself a bentley so you can follow the troubleshooting guide for that.
(The A/C needs recharge. Anyone know where to get R12?)
dont get r12. get this for 35$
http://www.germanautoparts.com...362/1
and this for 20$. 
http://www.germanautoparts.com...169/1
then you can get r134a anywhere
(Most common reason for high Nitrogen Oxide during an emissions test? Runs perfect so doubt timing/lean mixture. No EGR on 81's. Catalytic likely?)
NOx is formed by extremely high temperatures in the combustion chamber, like 2700 degrees or so. EGR systems recirculate a bit of exhaust back into the intake and this helps cool down the combustion.
A lean air-fuel ratio results in high cylinder temperature and excessive NOx emissions…. A lean air-fuel ratio may be caused by low fuel pump pressure, partially plugged injectors, a vacuum leak, or defective O2, MAP, ECT, or IAT sensors. A lean air-fuel ratio causes high NOx, high HC, high O2, and low CO and CO2.
Ive heard that changing your air filter can help with NOx gas too. 

edit:
oh jeez.. I just realised this thread was 6 pages long. I just posted this in response to something you asked on page one!










_Modified by JonnyPhenomenon at 1:29 AM 4-14-2008_


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: Christmas in september (JonnyPhenomenon)*

Lol, thanks!
I do have the Bentley for each car I have, but it's always funny to me how rarely it helps.
Examples
My Scirocco's turn signal ended up being a loose wire in the column.
My Cabby fuel gauge didn't work because the float leaked and was full of gas, so it just sank.
My GTI's idle stabilization valve didn't work because both sides of it were grounds (from the factory!).
I've had numerous situations where wiring or relay diagrams simply don't match reality.
I use the Bentley for torquing specs and such, but it seems like more often than not, troubleshooting just means looking around till you find the cause.


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Christmas in september (echassin)*

Going on 2 years later and that Mars Red S model still looks HOT. $5k was a steal then... Would be funny to know what it sold for new in 1981.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: Christmas in september (where_2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *where_2* »_Going on 2 years later and that Mars Red S model still looks HOT. $5k was a steal then... Would be funny to know what it sold for new in 1981.









The car shouldn't age much as long as I have it: I've driven it so little, I don't think I've put gas in it yet!
I can't remember what they cost new. Anyone know?


----------



## Scirocco Manifesto (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Christmas in september (echassin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *echassin* »_
Keep your Mk1's away from the trio of death: driver, cellphone, SUV.


Or teenage Girl, Friend, Kia


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: Christmas in september (echassin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *echassin* »_
The car shouldn't age much as long as I have it: I've driven it so little, I don't think I've put gas in it yet!
I can't remember what they cost new. Anyone know?


Just found pulled out my window sticker. Mine was $10,145 in 1980. 




_Modified by Nataku at 6:59 PM 4-15-2008_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Christmas in september (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_

Just found pulled out my window sticker. Mine was $10,145 in 1980. 
_Modified by Nataku at 6:59 PM 4-15-2008_

Damn! Fancy-ass rocco!!
My white 84 was just over 8,200 on the sticker. My black one was over 10,800 though. (it had A/C, power windows, roof and all that though)


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Christmas in september (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_

Just found pulled out my window sticker. Mine was $10,145 in 1980. 


Look here under history.
http://www.driversfound.com/scirocco/
Around 10k for an 81 S. 
12k for my car "1983 SCIROCCO WOLFSBURG EDITION"


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: Christmas in september (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_
Damn! Fancy-ass rocco!!


Well, I've stumbled upon a bit of a disappointment. The window sticker for my car isn't for my car! I'm assuming it's for a '80 Alpine White S, as the price is too high for a base model, after looking at what a base 
'79 ran. Checked the VIN and they didn't match. They PO must have had two Alpine White roccos and mis-matched the window sticker.....


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: Christmas in september (Nataku)*

Does the vin on that sticker end in 9803? Now, that would be something!


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Christmas in september (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_Does the vin on that sticker end in 9803? Now, that would be something!








That would be!
I have the sticker for my $75 Scirocco. Not something you expect for a $75 car!


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: Christmas in september (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Look here under history.
http://www.driversfound.com/scirocco/
Around 10k for an 81 S. 
12k for my car "1983 SCIROCCO WOLFSBURG EDITION"










This all sounds about right: 10K, but I also seem to remember you could load up an 81S till it was around 12K out the door.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

$10,262 brand new, according to my paperwork. Fully optioned 81s.


----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_$10,262 brand new, according to my paperwork. Fully optioned 81s.









Eric, you make me sick.
Here I am wasting TODAZE dollars to get what you got.
Take a look:
http://www.measuringworth.com/...t.php#
Current data is only available till 2007. In 2007, $10,800.00 from 1981 is worth:
$24,626.57 using the Consumer Price Index 
$21,857.91 using the GDP deflator 
$32,041.44 using the value of consumer bundle * 
$32,041.44 using the unskilled wage * 
$36,389.35 using the nominal GDP per capita 
$47,783.54 using the relative share of GDP 
This was calculated from:
http://www.measuringworth.com/...t.php#
I did not check other websites for similar data, but the doubling at $20K for 20 years seems reasonable.
A like new Mk1 for 1/4 cost. Fully depreciated, on the launch pad for APPRECIATION!
TELL THAT TO DA WIFE!
Well done Eric. That is a most beautiful car. I hope, WHENEVER I GET MINE DONE, it even compares.
And will have cost alot more - my labor not included
But at least it will be Cirrus Grey!


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (OorsciroccO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OorsciroccO* »_
A like new Mk1 for 1/4 cost. Fully depreciated, on the launch pad for APPRECIATION!
TELL THAT TO DA WIFE!
Well done Eric. That is a most beautiful car. I hope, WHENEVER I GET MINE DONE, it even compares.

Dangit...you're gonna ruin any hope that Eric will get tired of this car and SELL IT TO ME!!!


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_
Dangit...you're gonna ruin any hope that Eric will get tired of this car and SELL IT TO ME!!!

















You can have the car. Just talk to my wife or whoever's handling the estate sale.
'Thing is, you may have to wait a while (I hope).


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (echassin)*

Muahahahahahahahahaaaa!
I got me a Treffen plate last weekend:
http://i235.photobucket.com/al...1.jpg
I did drive the car to and from the show, I'd say about 40 miles total, hiding in the right lane at 55 mph the whole way







.
I don't even want to THINK about how many times those pistons went up and down







. Maybe I should change the oil?
Anyways, there ya have it: I drove the car. Y'all happy now?











_Modified by echassin at 6:56 PM 8-24-2008_


----------



## richhuff (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: (echassin)*

Eric,
You have to exercise the VWs if you want to keep them happy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (echassin)*

Driving the car is the best thing about the car








And the best oil is half-worn oil


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (Iroczgirl)*

Back from dead-thread purgatory with an update!
Treffen is this weekend, so I've been cleaning up the car, changing the oil, checking fluids, etc...
For those of you that keep harping that not driving the car causes harm, this is your day in the sun:
The right rear brake cylinder seals dried up and blew out, pouring brake fluid all over as soon as I touched the brake pedal







The shoes were clean since the fluid just poured straight down, so just $12.00 for new cylinders, detailed the hardware inside the drums, and it's good to go. 
I don't understand why this should happen. I mean, I just drove the car not one year ago, to Treffen 2008








At least nothing else is leaking, the engine isn't seized, and the gas is still good. I know this because I drove the car to a friend's house to CHARGE THE A/C!!!
Yes, that's right: ice cold A/C!
The problem was that the old condenser was cracked where the high-side hose attaches. The hose comes from the compressor, and engine movement strains the fittings because there is no support bracket on the stock condenser:








A condenser from a later Cabby fits in the stock location and has a support bracket, which should solve the problem:








While I was at it, I changed all the O-rings, including those inside the cabin (major PIA







), took all the lines out and gave them the peudo-cadnium plating technique, installed a new receiver/dryer, and put in 6 oz of conversion oil.
After evacuating the system and confirming a good vacuum, we charged the system with 19 oz of 134a.
Nice and cold and abundant water pouring out of the heater box's drain pipe http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .
The cleaned up hoses and final appearance, with correct, high efficiency compressor







:


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (echassin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *echassin* »_










Eric where does the black wire that is wrapped with the brown wire on the bottom edge of the compressor go? The car I just got had the alternator removed...I assumed the brown wire (ground) connects to the ground pole on the alternator (it seemed to bend that way and was the correct length).
Also, does another wire plug into alternator besides the large obvious connector? I believe a blue wire connects next to the large connector, but the Bentley isn't super clear.
Right now when I connect the battery I get the red lights in the dash (seat belt, oil, etc.) w/o the key in the ignition.
BTW car is a stock 81S with factory A/C.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (petebee)*

*runs to pop hood*
The wire I think you're calling the brown wire looks red to me, but I'm colorblind. In any event it runs from one of the compressor clutch mounting bolts to the one of the alternator case nuts.
The black wire comes out of the compressor clutch and pugs into a white plastic-shielded spade connector at about the level of the alternator, which continues as a single black wire in its own black plastic loom, along the bottom of the rad support, under the driver side frame rail, up between the battery and the driver fender well, and disappears among the other harnesses in that area.
My alternator just has the one big plug going into it that incorporates the blue wire.
Hope that helps


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: Christmas in september (veetarded)*

That car is so nice it makes my eyes rain!








Seriously....nice work, as always.


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: Christmas in september (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_That car is so nice it makes my eyes rain!


Seriously, sometimes I wonder why I even bother with my piddly little efforts...he puts us all to shame!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: Christmas in september (gamblinfool)*

High praise coming from you guys, thanks...
...and "piddly effort" is an oxy-moron, there's no such thing. Compared to Jim, who plates and powder-coats his parts, and has clean wheelwells, my work is piddly.


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (echassin)*

Thanks Eric...I saw the plug for the black wire hanging around there. I'll double check everything to make sure all is hooked up correctly. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

If i stop by this week, I think I'll be honestly embarrassed to open my engine bay in comparison to yours. Heh.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (hexagone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hexagone* »_If i stop by this week, I think I'll be honestly embarrassed to open my engine bay in comparison to yours. Heh.

Stop by anytime! I always welcome the opportunity to embarass... I mean, MEET other Scirocco enthusiasts







.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (echassin)*

I found a nice pic of the car at CVO's Treffen last Sunday. No award this time: there some NICE mk1s there, but it was good to see folks interested in a Mk1 Scirocco:








At one point this little kid was thrilled to realize he was taller than the car. In general, I think people don't know how small and flat the car is when they see it in pics, or until they walk up to one).
And yes, I drove it there


----------



## JaymesW (Jun 27, 2008)

Lol, I swear, my roof is at my hips.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (JaymesW)*

Small update:
While shopping for other parts on Autohaus AZ, looky what I got:








The old one just had a hairline crack, but this was just so cheap it was almost free (I forget exactly how much). WAY cheaper than others I've seen (even used).
So next time your order is just a few bucks short of scoring that free shipping, throw in one of these http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Granitethewolf (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (echassin)*

Wow, your MK1 is absolutely beautiful! How does that Borla muffler sound btw? I really want to get a borla on my 8v rocco some time soon.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (Granitethewolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Granitethewolf* »_Wow, your MK1 is absolutely beautiful! How does that Borla muffler sound btw? I really want to get a borla on my 8v rocco some time soon.

Thanks.
I have the 2.25 stainless TT exhaust with the Borla. I don't know how much of the sound is attributable to the muffler, the resonator, the tubing diameter or all of the above.
I any event, it is a little louder than stock, a little throatier, but still buzzy like a little engine when compared my GTI's 1.8.
The GTI's 1.8, with just 100 more cc's, sounds much growlier and burbles nicely when I let off the gas.


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (echassin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *echassin* »_










Eric what's your suspension set up again? I think you bought it lowered like that, right?


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (petebee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *petebee* »_
Eric what's your suspension set up again? I think you bought it lowered like that, right?

H&R Sport springs and Bilstein yellow shocks. The car arrived like that, but it's exactly what I would have put on it anyways. No swaysbars.
I actually don't care if the car is lowered much, I just like the reverse rake corrected.


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (echassin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *echassin* »_
H&R Sport springs and Bilstein yellow shocks. The car arrived like that, but it's exactly what I would have put on it anyways. No swaysbars.
I actually don't care if the car is lowered much, I just like the reverse rake corrected.

That's what i thought you had...it just looks a bit lower than my old green car with the same suspension:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (petebee)*

I agree the green one looks higher. I don't know if H&R offers several setups?
Also, your tires may be a smaller overall diameter than mine, which would increase the gap around the arch and make the car look higher.
Nice pic, BTW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hardrocco (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: Christmas in september (echassin)*

All I can say is WOW!








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: Christmas in september (hardrocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hardrocco* »_All I can say is WOW!








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yes, my car IS impressive...
...oh wait, you meant the GREEN one














?


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Christmas in september (echassin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *echassin* »_
Yes, my car IS impressive...
...oh wait, you meant the GREEN one














?

Sniff...Amber owns it now. But she and Brian did paint him up nice and fix the interior.
The tires are probably a bit smaller (195-55-14) plus I think the rear perch was set in the middle if I recall correctly.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: Christmas in september (petebee)*

Your tire diameter was definitely smaller if you had 195/50/14, since I have 195/50/15.
I spent more time in the engine bay today. I cleaned the cosmoline out of the front corners and those tight spots behind the shock towers. I still have to do the firwall where the steering rack mounts, but after that, any remaining areas way down low are undercoated like the wheelwells, and a efficient solution for that still eludes me...
I also made another radiator cover to fit around the Cabby condenser, which is slightly different than stock. The cover is a little thinner than stock so that the folds stay crisp:


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: Christmas in september (petebee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *petebee* »_
Sniff...Amber owns it now. But she and Brian did paint him up nice and fix the interior.


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: Christmas in september (echassin)*

I hope everyone had a great Christmas. I'd show y'all what I got, but my wife doesn't let me photograph that sort of thing







.
Now that everyone's gone and the place is cleaned up, I got to spend some quality time on the car.
I decided to do a full mechanical revamp similar to what I did on the GTIs, using the "make a kit" technique, i.e. create a huge layout of reconditioned parts, and reassemble the car in one sitting.
Here's one of the other cars during the process:








In this case it'll be the engine bay and everything underneath, so I'll have to lay it all out on the basement floor to have enough room. The little ones have promised not to take anything (we'll see







). I had a hard time with the red GTI because Luke was 3 at the time and would make off with bits that were sometimes hard to replace. 
I started with the stuff that'll ruin your day if the fasteners don't cooperate, namely removing the manifolds, loosening the fuel and brake line fittings, etc... Everything came apart very easily, except one broken exhaust stud, which I'll deal with later. The stump sticks out a good inch, so hopefully I can grab it and avoid a Helicoil.
Exhaust manifold and downpipe right off the car, pretty good for 30 years old:








Here it is after blasting, wire wheel, and a misting of high-temp paint:








Here's the preheat manifold after blasting, again not bad for 30 years old:








High-temp paint:








I did the intake assembly before, so just a quick cleaning with Windex:
















Tomorrow I'll remove the rear beam assembly and clean that up.
The day after I'll remove gas tank, accumulator and pump and redo those.
I've got time off, so I'll try to get the car done relatively promptly. 
Edit: The car does need this: I went to drain the gas tank and the rubber hose that feeds the fuel pump tore from a just a modest pull, even though it looked fine. The exhaust manifold gaskets disintegrated, and I'm sure I'll find a million nit-picky things from the car being so old and not having much work (the axles nuts still have the white factory sealant on them!).



_Modified by echassin at 4:57 PM 12-26-2009_


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Christmas in september (echassin)*

Wow! Hey, my preheat manifold looked about that good, too








You are inspiring me to pull Tater's engine and do the same thing (well...at least as well as I can do it) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Keep on posting your progress!


----------



## richhuff (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Christmas in september (echassin)*

Clean up those hose clamps. Exhaust manifold looks great btw.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: Christmas in september (richhuff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *richhuff* »_Clean up those hose clamps.

Yessir, consider it done!
Today I did the rear beam. With the beam off, the exhaust can be removed whole. It's new so I just cleaned it with some Windex:








I took the beam apart and went over the pieces with a combination of sandblasting, scraping, sandpaper, wirewheel, paint, and elbow grease until I had a nice kit to reassemble:








One side's stub axle, backing plate, e-brake cable, and brake lines/brackets:








Brakes:








The completed beam:








The strut assemblies:








The springs are dated 10/99, so that gives me an idea when that mod was done. The struts showed very little wear, which makes me think the car hasn't moved much in a while, even before I got it.
Tomorrow I plan to get the tank, shield, accumulator, pump, and the associated hoses done.
The day after, I'll either put the rear of the car back together or start on the front end, whichever grabs me.
Time to give Peanut his bath, so nighty night.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: Christmas in september (echassin)*

Holy crapola that is a lot of work in just a few short days! I will look forward to when that nice red car spends the cold months with me (in my dreams).


----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: Christmas in september (echassin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *echassin* »_
Yessir, consider it done!
The completed beam:










Wow - your wife even lets you work in the living room?
Nice work Eric.
Craig


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: Christmas in september (OorsciroccO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OorsciroccO* »_
Wow - your wife even lets you work in the living room?


Lol, the parts are in the basement. They're on the carpet but they're clean.
I did the fuel system. The tank looks acceptable inside:








The parts cleaned up:








The heat shield took me all afternoon. There was undercoating, rust, and dirt, the best of all worlds








The assembled tank:
















The pump, accumulator, hoses, and associated brackets:








I couldn't reproduce the accumulator's dark anodizing so I settled for silver.
Edit: I'm sore from the last two days so I'll take it easier tomorrow, maybe the shift linkage and rack. The next big tasks will be the front end halves and the drivetrain.


_Modified by echassin at 6:48 PM 12-28-2009_


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Christmas in september (echassin)*

I spend all afternoon just trying to get mine to run and look at you Mister








BTW thanks for the closeup of the rear brakes...that will come in handy when I pull mine apart!


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: Christmas in september (petebee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *petebee* »_thanks for the closeup of the rear brakes...that will come in handy when I pull mine apart!

I took pics before taking the brakes apart, which helped me a lot.
Today I'm quitting early because I'm tired and filthy. I spent time on the shell getting ready to put the rear of the car back together. The worst part was cleaning the undercoating off the wheelwells a few square inches at a time with brushes and gasoline in a spray bottle:








I did the right side with the filler pipe in place, because to remove it one needs to remove the sticker that covers the three screws that hold it to the quarter panel:
























I dread doing the front wheelwells, and I think it's unrealistic to think I'll ever do the entire underside.
I applied tar to the area where the beam bolts to protect it better than what the factory applied (i.e.: nothing







):
















I also put some tar on a myriad other potential trouble spots, like where the tank straps hook to the shell, where the fuel system brackets bolt up, etc...
Tomorrow I'll either start on the front end, or I'll goof off with the clan, I haven't decided.


----------



## richhuff (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Christmas in september (echassin)*

Pull the bumper covers and wax behind them. Also clean the edge of the side molding and the ends of the bumper covers. You might also look into pulling the fender liner screws and cleaning them up.
You are doing everything I wish I had the time to do to my Scirocco. Of course if I detailed it like you have, I would never drive it again.
Looks awesome!


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: Christmas in september (richhuff)*

Tough crowd







!
Today I spent the whole day doing the shifter and the CIS. There are lots of little parts, so while my aches got a good rest, it was pretty tedious.
The shifter:








CIS parts:








Just this hose took about an hour:








Assembled CIS:








If I'm less sore tomorrow maybe I'll start on the front end.


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Christmas in september (echassin)*

Okay so we'll be serving dinner off of Eric's CIS system








What are you using to clean the black plastic and rubber parts? I can never seem to get all of the crud off of them (i.e. accordion inlet tube into bottom of airbox).


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Christmas in september (petebee)*

I am actually astounded at the detail/organization and just the whole pure WoW factor....very nice,great photo's too,bookmarked for reference photo's...
There's some really talented people in this Scirocco forum.....Kudo's







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Christmas in september (echassin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *echassin* »_Tough crowd







!
CIS parts:











EWWWW, dirty air filter... =====================^^










Great stuff, the car is going to be awesome my friend. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## richhuff (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Christmas in september (echassin)*

Eric,
You should really think about creating your own VW service manual. I can hear it now, "First thing you need to get is a Chassin Manual."
That linkage is delicious http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: Christmas in september (northsurveyor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *northsurveyor* »_I am actually astounded at the detail/organization and just the whole pure WoW factor....very nice,great photo's too,bookmarked for reference photo's...
There's some really talented people in this Scirocco forum.....Kudo's







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

+1. Amazing work, Eric http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## D.E (Sep 21, 2007)

So unbelievably awesome. I am blown away every time I look in this thread. I have a few questions for you.
What did you use to do the "fake zink plating" on the engine compartment parts?
What did you end up using to get the shine back on the aluminium, like the intake manifold?
Did you paint the rear beam and tank with the same technique as mentioned earlier, roofing tar and petrol?
Thanks


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (D.E)*

Thanks for the kudos.
Answers to questions: the rubber parts do sometimes get a dirt-like film on them that I believe is actually rubber degradation, and I don't know how to get it off either. This particular car doesn't have that, but my Cabby does. I just clean it best I can and accept it.
I use tar thinned with gasoline when I'm quicky-protecting stuff under a car without dissassembly. It works great but doesn't look good. In this case I'm painting everything with thin layers to avoid flaking in the future, and I'm only using tar where I know paint would wear away, like where the tank straps hang or where the suspension bolts to the shell.
The fake zink is a single wet layer of aluminum engine paint immediately followed by a misting of gold paint into the wet silver. Sometimes I don't get to the gold in time and the result is still good, but too bright IMO. If the gold lands on wet silver, the effect is translucent and looks very real.
Today I did the left front end:








New rotors should be here soon, and I need to order new rubber sleeves for the calipers, so I'm stuck for now. Besides, it's time to clean up and celebrate the
Happy New Year!
See you all in 2010







!


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (echassin)*

Oh, funny story:
If you're rebuilding the calipers, you'll find that pulling the piston out is impossible. Bentley suggests blowing it out with compressed air, and tells you to pad the piston's egress with a cloth.
Use the cloth! I didn't bother and let me tell you when the piston comes out it's like a hammer on an anvil. My hand was in the way. Ow.


----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: (echassin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *echassin* »_Oh, funny story:
If you're rebuilding the calipers, you'll find that pulling the piston out is impossible. Bentley suggests blowing it out with compressed air, and tells you to pad the piston's egress with a cloth.
Use the cloth! I didn't bother and let me tell you when the piston comes out it's like a hammer on an anvil. My hand was in the way. Ow.

Thanks Eric - I have been thinking about sending my front calipers out to Connecticut for some plating. I will need to disassemble them for this. No need to blow my hand off doing so!
My problem is that I have been planning - not doing - a restoration that can even marginally compete with yours. It is illin' me!
Great to see an 81S like yours. Museum stuff!


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: Christmas in september (Nataku)*

Wow! Friggin' wow. You're doing the stuff I wish I was doing. And all at once, rather than a little at a time.
Coincidentally, I'm on I-94, headed to Chicago. The band I'm touring with is playing two nights at Martyr's.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: Christmas in september (sciroccojim)*

Jim I sent you an IM.
The finish level of this car is satisfactory for me, but will not compare to a car with real cad plating, and where everything is either replaced or powdercoated.
I forgot to answer the question about aluminum brightness: old cast aluminum parts will be dull even if they are completely clean. You can blast them to look new but they will quickly tarnish again. A thin layer of aluminum engine paint will make parts shine like new permanently.
Ever notice how overspray on a rubber part never comes off on its own? But if you paint a rubber part with a thick layer, the paint will quickly flake off. I use the same principle when painting anything mechanical. A single very thin layer on a clean part will have plenty of color and won't chip. Even torquing fasteners won't damage the finish.
Today I did the right front end:








Those of you who are nitpicky will surely note the old dustcap on the drum, but do not despair, new caps will hopefully arrive with the new rotors tomorrow!


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: Christmas in september (echassin)*

Big day today!
I had a visit from none other than the legendary restoration guru himself!
That's right, Jim (SciroccoJim) was here. Unfortunately he couldn't stay long enough to finish cleaning the wheelwells







.
It was nice to meet a fellow enthusiast whose knowledge far exceeds mine







.
After he left, I got back to cleaning. I did the driver wheelwell, and I confess I only did what one can see without leaning over and peering straight up.
The part you can see easily:








The part one sees only from underneath:








Be kind to me: that's not dirt, it's professional quality undercoating, and it only comes off scrubbing with gasoline, a brush, a few square inches at a time. It spreads nicely all over me, the floor, and the rest of the car







.
Tomorrow I get to do the other side. Better yet, maybe I'll pass in my sleep and whoever inherits the car gets to do it...


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: Christmas in september (echassin)*

(Blush)
Thanks, E, for the amazing hospitality. And, folks, this man has the dream fleet in his possession! It's just too bad that you Scirocco was in pieces. I could have snuck it out of the garage when you looked the other way. ;-)
Please be sure to drop a line if you ever get to NJ.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: Christmas in september (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_(Blush)
Thanks, E, for the amazing hospitality. And, folks, this man has the dream fleet in his possession! It's just too bad that you Scirocco was in pieces. I could have snuck it out of the garage when you looked the other way. ;-)
Please be sure to drop a line if you ever get to NJ.

You're welcome, *blushes*, you couldn't have snuck away because I would have felt a disturbance in the force, and absolutely.
Today I did the fourth wheelwell, again only doing what one can see without sticking one's head into the well. I also started clearing the engine bay. I'm pulling the engine and gearbox to go over them thoroughly, since I've come this far.
Fourth wheelwell:








That's the last time I ever do that: from now on, if a car has undercoating on it, so be it.


----------



## richhuff (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Christmas in september (echassin)*

YUM!
Now clean the edge of that trim. (If your index finger still works)


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Christmas in september (richhuff)*

Nice work here.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: Christmas in september (Mtl-Marc)*

Thx. Big day today.
The drivetrain is out and apart. Here's the shortblock with its new gaskets/seals, painted and wrapped up till the new clutch disk arrives.









The head with associated goodies, also with nice new gaskets/seals: 








Perhaps controversial, but since everything seems in good order, I'm not tearing the engine down any further and will use it as is. If I'm wrong, I'll eat humble pie and do it all over.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: Christmas in september (echassin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *echassin* »_
Perhaps controversial, but since everything seems in good order, I'm not tearing the engine down any further and will use it as is. If I'm wrong, I'll eat humble pie and do it all over.


If it were me (which I know it is not







) I'd, toss that engine on a stand in the corner and drop a nice 2 liter in there. But that would be so I could enjoy _*driving*_ it.








All kidding aside, you are doing a phenomenal job with that car; I'm glad it found you. 
Happy new year man.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: Christmas in september (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_
If it were me (which I know it is not







) I'd, toss that engine on a stand in the corner and drop a nice 2 liter in there. But that would be so I could enjoy _*driving*_ it.








All kidding aside, you are doing a phenomenal job with that car; I'm glad it found you. 
Happy new year man.









Hey, I've driven it! Several times!
Thx for the compliments, and Happy New Year to you, too.
Today I did the gearbox and cleaned up all those little parts nobody notices:


----------



## richhuff (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Christmas in september (echassin)*

I love how you take a full size Scirocco and turn it into a 1:24 scale model.
Amazing


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Christmas in september (richhuff)*

I will definitely buy an Echassin Official Teardown and Rebuild book....
Does it get any better... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif











_Modified by northsurveyor at 6:02 PM 1-5-2010_


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: Christmas in september (northsurveyor)*









Today I got the A/C compressor done. It has a good charge so I did it on the car:








As you can see, it helps a lot to have VW Special Tools #1130 (rope), #2137 (heavy mower), and #1528 (blanket) to keep the thing still and not damage any surrounding paint.
After that I finished spiffing up the engine bay to my satisfaction (not show-worthy, but clean), detailed the rack and the booster/MC/switches:








A big shout out goes to Li'l Peanut, whose hours of dedicated scrubbing with gasoline and a toothbrush yielded the results we now enjoy. At first he resisted, but the promise of a meal quickly turned him around:








(And since we live in odd times, let me officially request nobody call the Department of Child and Family Services; I was just kidding!)


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: Christmas in september (echassin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *echassin* »_ 
A big shout out goes to Li'l Peanut, whose hours of dedicated scrubbing with gasoline and a toothbrush yielded the results we now enjoy. At first he resisted, but the promise of a meal quickly turned him around:


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (D.E)*

Big ups sir. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I like this mentality. May borrow it for a while if you don't mind


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (d-bot)*









Got some parts (more pending):








I couldn't get that one exhaust stud out so I took the head to the machine shop. Then I figured I may as well have it checked, resurfaced, valve job, new guides and seals, adjustent, etc...
So here's where I stand as of now,
the "kit":








The shell:








I think I'm gonna take a break from the car to heal some arthritic aches and generally get clean! I'll resume when I get the head back, which I'm told will be in a week or so (we'll see...).


----------



## Grip Driver (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (echassin)*

I will have to make time one day to come see this in person


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (echassin)*

How much for the shell?


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*









Lower it!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: (veetarded)*

Good job sir! Next you should tackle that Craftsman lawnmower.


----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: (echassin)*

The assembly workers at the VW Wolfsburg factory had always been suspect of Herr Eirich von Chassin. Very fastidious and hard working, he generally kept to himself, and associated with no one. The large backpack he carried daily was odd, and, at times, seemed awfully heavy. Then, at the end of one work day, a seam in his backpack gave way, and several purloined Scirocco parts tumbled onto the floor. Initially detained by VW security, he was summarily turned over to the Bundespolizei. 
Armed with search warrants, this was the scene at Eirich's humble abode:

_Quote, originally posted by *echassin* »_










It was then apparent to all how Herr Chassin was able to drive such nice cars on an assembly workers salary...............


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (OorsciroccO)*

^ that made me LOL


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (OorsciroccO)*

That was hilarious!
I puttered around doing little details, and among other things I got the dust seals on without denting them (I usually just smack them with a mallet







).
Jim suggested using a large socket but I don't have one big enough. I did find a scrap of PVC pipe from my last little plumbing incident, and a little tweaking with the Dremel got it to fit perfect:








I was thinking it would shatter when I hit it, but it held up nicely, and here's the result, NO DENTS







:








No big deal, but it made me happy,
Carry on.


----------



## motobri (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (echassin)*

Dude,
You are one anal, sick faaker & I LOVE it.
Wish I had the time & knowledge to do all that myself.
My offer still stands-If your son doesn't want that gem, I get first dibs.
Come on, she'll live a happy rest of her (my) life in year round warm, climate-Start thinkin about whats best for her, dammit.


_Modified by motobri at 8:20 PM 1-7-2010_


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (motobri)*


_Quote, originally posted by *motobri* »_Dude,
You are one anal, sick faaker & I LOVE it.
My offer still stands-If your son doesn't want that gem, I get first dibs.
_Modified by motobri at 8:20 PM 1-7-2010_

The Scirocco and the GTI are projects where I get to enjoy my neat streak. The rest of the house, and the rest of my life for that matter, is constantly being ransacked by the two rascals.
And as far as dibs, that's not until after I'm gone, so you could work it out any way you wish (it's not like I could intervene







).


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (echassin)*

I mostly attended to other things today, but UPS delivered what I believe is the rest of what I need to complete the job:








Not shown is a new passenger side engine mount which I got from my stash of extra parts. The original was cracked even with relatively low mileage and stock 74 hp







.
I did finish the calipers and the front end halves, so that they are now ready to bolt to the shell:
















Astute observers will note a layer of heat shrink tubing covering the caliper bushings for some added durability.
I also finished assembling the CIS. The old filter was much larger. This one is the right size, so the correct mounting clamp can be used instead of a hose clamp:








For those of you who dislike the cracked rubber sheathing we often see on the fuel distributor feed hose, the fuel return line, and the frequency valve, a good trick is to apply multiple layers of heat shrink tubing, one by one, until the correct thickness is achieved. The feed line is original, the others are fake, and one cannot discern that easily.


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (echassin)*

Get them fuel fittings torqued right...did you use new crush washers? I always have trouble even with new washers and the proper torque...drives me crazy







dang fuel leaks


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Wow, just wow!
Truely inspiring on the details, and LOVE your parts on the rug pic !!!
Keep it up.
Suscribed


----------



## sciroccohal (May 4, 2005)

*Re: (TheTimob)*

Yes! what a nice find! Interior shots!
For resurrecting the aluminum castings...rustoleum silver metallic...brush on if needed...then clear coat epoxy which flattens it out and gets rid of the brush strokes)...you can see the results on my ad page.
Timbo!...."Expect your THC and Co emissions to be extremely low."
yes! I hate it when my *THC emissions *get low.....seeds suck!














LOL


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (sciroccohal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccohal* »_
yes! I hate it when my *THC emissions *get low.....seeds suck!














LOL


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (sciroccohal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccohal* »_Interior shots!


As requested. I'm not doing anything to the interior at this point:








The interior has patina but nothing that I think needs fixing. It's in keeping with the rest of the car, meaning it's nice but not one piece is absolutely perfect.
One thing I am looking for is a good "Scirocco" mat for the driver's side. I tore the rubber ribs on one using my foot to push myself over the seat bolster







The driver and passenger side are identical, so it's a matter of finding another set with a good passenger side.


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (echassin)*

You're such a sick and twisted little man....
Me lurves it!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (Falcor)*

While waiting for the head I got the clutch assembled and the gearbox mated to the block.
New clutch disk:








Flywheel:








Gearbox:








The block and gearbox would fit under the car as is, so I think I might install it from below and then put the head on when I get it back (I usually go from the top). I think I can slide it into position on a piece of scrap carpet to avoid gouging anything.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (echassin)*

I got the head back today and it looks very nice:
























I did mist it with aluminum paint so it won't tranish. The head only has 75000 miles on it but as long as it was at the shop I figured it might as well get the whole shabang: check for cracks, warps (none), have it resurfaced, valve job, tanked, blasted, gides, seals, etc...
I don't feel so bad about the one exhaust stud; even the shop couldn't extract it with all their tricks, and with an inch sticking out to grab onto, so they Heli-coiled it. It's very odd since the other studs came right out. I wonder if VW forgot to put antiseize on the one? It wouldn't surprise me; some of the other isht I found on this car makes me wonder if it was assembled in Westmoreland








Anyways, I got the engine positioned under the bay, hoisted it, and got the four mounts on exactly as they were, so hopefully the shifter won't need adjusting:








I cleaned the piston tops nicely and oiled the cylinders, and here's where I'm at as of bath time:








Tomorrow I'll see how far I get in the bay.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (echassin)*

Lots of progress today in the engine bay.
Head installed and torqued:








A/C installed. For anyone who's done this, you feel my pain







:








Even though it isn't original, I like those valve cover splash guards so I installed one.
Exhaust manifold. I treated myself to some pretty fasteners instead of using originals which turn into little amorphous lumps of rust:








All the bracketry for the downpipe, including the little one that anchors the exhaust manifold to the intake manifold. Lots of support, it's the best way to keep exhaust manifolds from cracking:








Intake manifold installed, radiator and hoses, filled with coolant, filled with oil, oil pump primed, distributor installed:








That's where I'm at right now. Tomorrow I think I'll install the CIS and the pulleys/belts, and maybe get the engine bay finished.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (echassin)*

So Eric, when do you want to start on my S? It's only got another 25k miles....


----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: (echassin)*

Nice job Eric - but I would suggest a redo on your new exhaust manifold fasteners. Go to the VW dealership and get yourself some proper exhaust manifold nuts - copper coated, with the anti-loosening top (deformed). The pic:

_Quote, originally posted by *echassin* »_










To me it looks like the ones you have put on are standard, and those will back off in 100 miles, or, in your case, about five years.








It is fun watching this Eric - the bar is getting pretty high.....


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (OorsciroccO)*

Those copper ones sure look like crap after a few years. I used these on my GTI and they haven't loosened (yet), so I hope it'll be OK. If not I'll redo them for sure.
Daun, fix your own car


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (echassin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *echassin* »_Daun, fix your own car










So many projects, so little time....


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (vwdaun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
So many projects, so little time....

I hear ya.
Today I got the pulleys and belts on:








And I installed the CIS injection and battery:








I was going to do the shifter today and be done with the engine bay, but I'm pretty sore from leaning over, so a good hot bath and some rest, and hopefully get the shifter done tomorrow, along with the gas tank if I'm up for it.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (echassin)*

Luke has a half-day at school today so we're gonna goof off, but I spent the morning under the car.
Gas tank is installed:








Shifter:
























The black stuff is tar I applied in areas where there was no finish at all, just bare metal








Heat shield:








Exhaust:
















Nice central exit:








I spent a fair amount of time getting everything horizontal (for good Feng-Shui, or Zen, or whatever that is):








Heat shields:








Tomorrow I think I'll intall the pump, accumulator, and hoses, fill 'er up, and try to get it started.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (echassin)*

OK, it's running! No suspension on yet, so just the engine test.
Here's a pic of the spinning alternator * insert engine sound*:









Here's how the pump, accumulator, and associated hoses look now:








While checking everything I noticed that whenever the blower motor is on, the A/C is also, no matter where the upper HVAC lever is placed. I never noticed that before, apparently because I never moved the fan switch.
Bentley's schematics show a switch associated with the upper HVAC lever that enables/disables the A/C, so I figure the switch must have crapped out. Fine. Off comes the dash bezel to remove the HVAC assembly, and here's what I found:








There's the switch, and you can plainly see there's nothing actuating it!
So I figure something fell off, or was removed. I go get a spare, and SAME THING







! It sure looks like there was never anything there







.
Anyhoo, my solution was to move the switch onto a bracket so that the lever actuates it appropriately. Now it all works perfectly.
A/C on:








A/C off:








I ground the lever a bit at a time so the switch engages at the right moment and the lever doesn't bind as you move it through its range. You can also see I added a screw to the vacuum switch actuator (on the left in the pic) to keep it from jumping out of the HVAC lever's slot. Dissassembling the vacuum switch was easy and cleaning/lubing it yielded very smooth movement.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

.......amazing


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: (Nataku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nataku* »_.......amazing










truely is..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








what a great thread...


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (northsurveyor)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Remind me to call you if I should need knee surgery. With work like this, your "body work" must be impeccable!


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*

You're all too kind.
All the suspension components are on.
Rear:
















For each front end half, I first hung the whole unit from the strut mount, and did the rest of the work with the thing dangling there, which made the task fairly pleasant.
Here's the passenger side hanging in position:








The completed driver's side:








And here's where the car's at now. The e-brake cables are hooked up and the car is definitely looking more complete:








Tomorrow I hope to fill and bleed the brakes, adjust the ignition timing, mount the wheels, torque the axle nuts, and take it for a quick test drive.
One disappointing thing is the coolant is murky just like it was before I started all this. I drained and refilled the system again and it's no better. I hope it won't do any harm because the fluid is liquid and smooth (not gritty), but it makes me wonder how much sludge is still lurking in the radiator, the heater core, and the block (which I should have had hot-tanked







). 
For those of you who said the car should be driven more...
Does anybody know of an effective and safe flushing solution I could get?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: (echassin)*

What condition is your heater core in sir? Truthfully I am thinking the junk is either in there or in your radiator.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

The vents produce good heat so the heater core isn't clogged (yet). I'd sure like to avoid removing it. 
I could see some sludge buildup in the block, but not very thick, so I figured it wouldn't cause the car to overheat. I failed to consider that it would soil the new coolant so quickly.
I'm hoping for that magic solvent that will flush it out...
I think I'll Google it.


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: (echassin)*

Great work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

I'd be afraid to even pull that beauty out of the garage when you get it re-assembled .


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (echassin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *echassin* »_...and take it for a quick test drive.

I'll believe it when I see it.








Looks amazing. Now I see what they mean when they say "surgical precision". http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

This pic needs to go in the 'what do YOU look like thread' :


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (veetarded)*

Oh yeah, that is my reflection, isn't it







?
Here's what I look like (working on a friend's Rabbit):








The only brand I see referred to as far as radiator flush is 3M. Anyone know if it's strong and works?


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (echassin)*

nice museum piece!!







so cleeeean!!


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (Michael Bee)*

I'd take the radiator out and "power flush" it with hose pressure and a strong detergent, such as Purple Power. You'd be surprised at how much crap those things can hold.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_I'd take the radiator out and "power flush" it with hose pressure and a strong detergent, such as Purple Power. You'd be surprised at how much crap those things can hold.

For sure I'll do that in the spring when the garden hose thaws out. I did flush the system again and refill it, and it's still murky but definitely better. I'm satisfied that with further flushing I won't have to take the engine back out (*phew*).
My wife helped me bleed the brakes, I did the ignition timing, got the wheels on, torqued the axle nuts and took it for a test ride in the subdivision (25 mph in 5th gear, just to test the shifter







)
I put everything back exactly where it was so I was happy to see that the wheel alignment and the shifter are good. The new clutch disk meant a quick clutch cable adjustment but that was it.
I was also happy to see that the exhaust doesn't rattle anymore http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif. 
Overall I wish I could still call it "unrestored", but given some of the stuff I found, I'm glad I did it:
Rusty rotors, rotten caliper bushings, broken engine mount, fuel tank hose clamps not applied properly (at the factory), fragile fuel pump feed hose, HVAC lever built wrong, disintegrating exhaust gaskets, frozen exhaust stud, various hoses and fasteners in need of replacement, and other stuff I can't think of.
Overall I feel like I can trust it a lot more.
And finally:








Thanks for the words of encouragement! Next will be detailing the underside, but for now I'm taking a break.


----------



## richhuff (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: (echassin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *echassin* »_
took it for a test ride in the subdivision (25 mph in 5th gear, just to test the shifter







)


Pictures or it didn't happen.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (richhuff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *richhuff* »_
Pictures or it didn't happen.









Well, it was very brief, maybe a few hundred yards, so by the time someone got a camera it would have been over







.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccojim* »_I'd take the radiator out and "power flush" it with hose pressure and a strong detergent, such as Purple Power. You'd be surprised at how much crap those things can hold.

It's 45 degrees outside so I was able to use the hose, and it really did the trick, thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I drained the coolant to flush everything and was happy to see that the last batch had actually stayed clear. I think all's well now.
Last pic for now, you can see the coolant mess on the floor is nice clean green


----------



## Fein1 (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: (echassin)*

Get to cleaning the underside so that you can drive across the chassis cam at Barrett Jackson.

C








Give me a call. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## clintg60-16v (Dec 13, 2002)

*Re: (Fein1)*

Immaculately done! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## glidrew (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (clintg60-16v)*

car looks even moar amazing after your boredom.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (glidrew)*

Well, contentment didn't last long. My wife replaced all of our toothbrushes, and I ended up under the car with the old ones, a can of gasoline, and a roll of paper towels...
The undercoating is a double-edged sword: it's a mess to get off, but when it's off, the original finishes are exposed, beautifully preserved, including the black chromate on the brake lines.
The spare tire well:








The front half of the driver's side, including the control arm horn. I removed the brake line grommets to get behind the lines:








Here are the grommets cleaned up. They were buried in globs of undercoating:








Still a long way to go, but that's all I can take for today.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (echassin)*

You, sir, have waaaaay too much time on your hands. lol! Damn that looks nice.


----------



## Pedal2Metal (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (echassin)*

Every time I see your car Eric, it takes me back to my '81 mars red S! I traded mine in for my Corrado which was a yr. old.. I still regret trading it in!! I paid $2,100 for it in 1988 & the Porsche dealership gave me $2,900; which was ALOT back then! Mine wasn't quite as nice as yours... but it was close. I miss her... some 16 yr old kid got the car... it sold the very next day. : ( Anywho.... keep cleaning that bottom & keep posting the pics so we can continue to drool!!


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (Pedal2Metal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pedal2Metal* »_keep cleaning that bottom

I'm on it!
I did all I can stand today, finishing the driver's floor and re-installing the brake line grommets. I didn't do any refinishing, I prefer the original surfaces:









Tomorrow I'll start the passenger side. This is mind-numbing, achy, and filthy work that I swore I would never do, but I'm doing it anyways


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Astounding work and attention to detail as always. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fein1 (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: (echassin)*

Finally you got around to cleaning that thing.


----------



## glidrew (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: (Fein1)*

insane http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (glidrew)*


_Quote, originally posted by *glidrew* »_insane

Yes. I am








I started on the passenger side today. I got the 3 lines off and cleaned. The hard lines lost their yellow chromate, but that will have to wait for now, because the lines cannot be removed without emtying the engine bay







.
I took some pics of the work in progress, since words can't fully describe the filth and tediousness involved:
















There's no magic involved (I wish there were...), just gasoline, a toothbrush, and paper towels. All the clean parts are wrapped to keep dirty gas from splashing on them.
The factory didn't formally paint the bottom. What little color is there appears to be overspray, given how many areas were shadowed from getting any paint at all. Some of the red comes off, but the overall appearance is actually pretty correct, so I'm not adding any color.
I did get the grommets cleaned up. One is broken and I don't have extras. If someone can spare one, let me know (PRETTY PLEAAASE).








The grommets on this side were wrapped with cloth tape, and Chris brought over some hockey tape he had left over from his build. It is identical! Further proof it's not what you know, it's who you know! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
More tomorrow if I can stand it...


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Attention to detail is outstanding!
I admire your tenacious rendering of period correctness of OEM "allure"
keep it up, your an inspiration!


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (fredybender)*

Thanks,
I finished the passenger side and got the lines back in place. I'm debating adding just a mist of color only to the part that's visible when you lean over to look under the car. I haven't decided yet. It would look better, that's for sure.
For now:








And the whole car with the camera on the pavement







:








Next I have to clean the rear frame rails


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (echassin)*

O C D !!!!!








Gotta love it, it looks absolutely stunning!


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (polov8)*

I think it was less work to do it this way than to wire-wheel the whole bottom and refinish it, which was another option.
Doing it this way keeps the original covering, which I like.
The GTI was undercoated with bedliner-like material, and it's on the fender liners, accumulator, fuel pump, tank, etc... It did a great job protecting the car but it looks bad and I have no practical way to get it off. Gasoline does dissolve it but it's 1/4" thick (and cracking) in some places.















I'm thinking of dissassembling that car, tipping it over, wire-wheeling it and recoating it with that textured rocker panel spray.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (echassin)*

I spent the day taping everything off to add color onto the floors and the spare tire well where one can easily see without leaning over. By no means did I "paint" the bottom. It's just a mist of color similar to the factory overspray one sees from the body being painted.
Then I couldn't help take the car out to the local park for some overexposed bottom peaking pics:








This latest stint was miserable work but the result is very satisfying


----------



## Pedal2Metal (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (echassin)*

Looks alot better! (not that it was bad before...)


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Small update with more tedious work. I spent some time detailing stuff that never got done before. 

Waxed the wheelwells and the spare tire well: 



















Cleaned and waxed the front valence (the part behind the airdam): 










Waxed what I could reach in the bay (I should have done that with the engine out ): 








\ 

Finally, I took a paintbrush and some Windex and got all the dust out of the nooks and crannies of the instrument panel. This went a long way towards giving the interior a fresher look, I don't know why I didn't do that sooner: 










Not sure what'd be next, maybe a Callaway kit ?


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

Do nothing! Just leave it as is, it's by far one of the most gorgeous mk1's in the world, and originality is priceless!


----------



## MrPill (Jul 3, 2006)

Eric, 

How do you make a car look better than new? I'd say you figured it out! Nice. 

-Dan


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome looking mk1 you have there  

a Callaway turbo kit would be a great next step


----------



## tehmonkay (May 5, 2006)

my poor underwear never even saw it coming


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

tehmonkay said:


> my poor underwear never even saw it coming


 Ewww, er, I mean, 

Thanks


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*HVAC Update*

It's hot enough that I was able to give the A/C a good workout. It blows nice and cold, but the vents don't seal properly, and little bits of foam occasionally blow into the cabin, telltale signs of deteriorated vent seals. 

Its a tedious job, but the only way to fix that is to remove the dash to access all of the seals. 

With the dash out, I redid any dried-out harness tape with hockey tape, and generally checked and cleaned everything. The windshield seal is healthy, so no rust of water staining noted :thumbup:, not that the car gets wet anymore anyways: 










The side vents get a roundrel of foam that snaps between two layers of plastic: 










The center vent gets a rectangle of foam, also snapped between two layers of plastic: 










The center vent connects to the HVAC box with an intervening duct which contains the vacuum-powered flap that allows or denies airflow to the center vents. It is covered with foam on either side, glued in place: 










The duct has a self-adhesive foam strip to seal against the center vents; 










Lastly, the dash got some refurbishment. A good cleaning, plus there were two hairline cracks where the instrument pod corners meet the main flat section. I pried the cracks open with an Exacto knife, removed any old glue, worked a small sheet of fine fiberglass cloth under the plastic by lifting one side of the crack at a time, and soaked the area with CyA (superglue) and catalyst (hardener): 



















The repair looks acceptale IMO, and more importantly, it is structurally sound, as opposed to just stuffing the crack with something. 

I did something to my shoulder, and now I can't put the dash in my myself, so I'm on hold till my wife gets home to help . 

Till next time, keep on Sherocking .


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

New foam in the vent flaps? You're a man after my own heart.


----------



## DjBij099 (Jul 21, 2003)

:thumbup: Yes, another Mk1 in IL. Very nice :thumbup:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

DjBij099 said:


> :thumbup: Yes, another Mk1 in IL. Very nice :thumbup:


 Thanks. There are Sciroccos in the area, but I only see them at Treffen, and mostly Mk2s. 

I finished the dash. For any of you who have preserved the A/C in one of these cars, you know that just to get to this half-way point is a royal PIA: 










The finished job, spending some time to make the underdash panels fit right: 










I also cleaned and waxed the door jams, especially the A-pillar where the hinges are. 

Now the various HVAC functions all work perfectly, and I think the dash will tolerate some direct sunlight without cracking further. 

I just realized everyone's at Cincy. Wish I was there, but it is raining on the gathering (again), which reconfirms to me that I ever make the pilgrimage, it'll have to be in an enclosed trailer, but that seems ridiculous... 

Y'all have fun, and chug one back for me .


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

Oh Eric what an affliction you have  

Where in the world did you get replacement foam pieces for a MK1 Scirocco A/C ducting? 

I'm still struggling with mine...it will only run like a pig and quickly foul its plugs :thumbdown:


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

I wish you would bring your car in a trailer. That would open the door for others to do it; you could take all of the ridicule up front.  

I'd want to do the same but my car isn't really that nice. I just don't want it to get any less nice and keeping it out of the rain sure helps.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Jim: the trailer idea isn't meant to suggest the car is even close to perfect. I just cringe at the thought of water getting into all the nooks and crannies. 

Pete: it's not NOS foam, I don't think there even is such a thing. I used dense, black, closed cell foam I had in a 1/4" sheet, and cut to shape. For the center duct I used 3/8" black foam strip with a self-adhesive backing.


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

echassin said:


> Jim: the trailer idea isn't meant to suggest the car is even close to perfect. I just cringe at the thought of water getting into all the nooks and crannies.


 
I completely understand and I feel the same way. I had a clapped out '75 in '83, a rusted out '78 in '86 and a rusty '80 in '87. MK1 Sciroccos are allergic to water. They will not last if you get them wet.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Update for the radiator support: 

As my definition of "unrestored" becomes less relevant, I finally rationalized re-spraying the upper surface of the core support. Rust is beginning under the number plate because there's no paint under it :banghead:. This is a construction error that needs to be rectified. The bubbles project past the edges of the plate, so I had no choice but to strip the area to bare metal and refinish it all, as opposed to just the rectangle under the plate. 

Here's what I mean: 










I mean sheesh, couldn't VW have rivetted the plate on after spraying the shell ? 

I took everything off so there'd be no overspray, tape lines, blend lines, etc...: 










I found correct 3/16"/.335" head rivets on-line, to re-attach the latch, so that'll be correct. The other good news is that the Cosmoline did it's job on the undersurfaces, and they are pristine :thumbup:. 

I refurbished all the bits using my "kit" protocol: 










Here is the area refinished: 










I just think this is a cool view into the engine bay, before installing the headlight brackets: 










Here's where I'm at until the rivets arrive: 










The new paint stops at the fender mounting lips, and even projects under the lip somewhat, so there's no discernale tape line . Thankfully the inner fender lip isn't faded so the color is a perfect match (*phew*). 

Till next time :beer:


----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

I see this thread pop up, and the first thing I think is what the hell could Eric possibly do to improve his car? It is bloody perfect! 

Now it is even more perfect. 

Nicely done Eric - my dash is in about the same shape, with little hairline cracks in the same spot. Noted your fix. 

Unfortunately, there are 1,398,472 things farther up my priority list........:banghead:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

OorsciroccO said:


> It is bloody perfect!


Not even close to perfect . But I'll slowly keep improving it as much as possible.

The hood latch rivets arrived today and I finished up the radiator support. I'm happy with the result:










I also took a pic of the underside of the upper radiator support using a mirror:










The metal's in great shape, but you can see that it was never painted. Even Cosmoline can't get everywhere, so I think the best option is to keep the car totally dry at all times.

Next project, take it all apart again, bag up the hardware and send it all to Jim for yellow chromate treatment


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Drove it like I stole it !!!
Thanks for the beautiful pics again, Mtl-Marc....


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Mmmmm, Siiillver.

The SECOND most nicest color for a Mk1 

You are driving it, but it's not raining, there's no traffic to wreck you, and you're not on a cellphone, so I'll let it slide this time .


----------



## motobri (Feb 5, 2009)

Mad props as usual E
Man, I don't know where you find the time. 

Can you point me where to get the release/catch & label rivets? Are they same?

I'm about to send them out for plating. 

On the fence about the label. Now that I see yours, I'm thinking of painted vs plated

What do you think? Silver car, silver label or plated, chromed?

Thanks again


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

A plated label would be a cool touch. I painted mine because it was painted originally.

The label rivets are 1/8" shank. Carl (Ginster) gifted me an OEM set :thumbup:. Honestly, once I saw them I realized that steel rivets from the hardware store would be fine.

The latch rivets are 3/16" shank and the heads are much bigger. I couldn't find any with the right sized head locally, so I got them on line.

I only have 96 left. I can't send you a set, or I'd only have 92. JUST KIDDING, IM me your address and I'll drop some in an envelope.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

echassin said:


> I only have 96 left. I can't send you a set, or I'd only have 92. JUST KIDDING, IM me your address and I'll drop some in an envelope.



This is why I love the scirocco forum.


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

motobri said:


> I'm about to send them out for plating.


You sending them to me?


----------



## motobri (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks E & Jim, IM me pls w your contact info.


----------



## clintg60-16v (Dec 13, 2002)

This thread is epic...so much helpful stuff that's applicable to my project.... :thumbup:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Thank you sir.

I got my Father's Day present today: PDR, paintless dent removal. It actually started with the GTI, but the guy did such a great job i had him do the Scirocco too.

The bonks were all small, but the car had a fair number of grocery store type dings, and three of them disrupted the upper body line, which is a real shame on these cars, IMO.

The man spent 10 hours on the two cars. The flat surfaces are flat, and the body lines are straight !

Here he is working, well past the point when I thought he was done:










The upper body line had a bonk in it about six inches in front of the door gap, right in the bright part of the photo. As you can see, it cannot be discerned even with uncharitable lighting and camera angles:










The cost, you ask? Well, it only cost *cough* *grasps chest*...

Oh well, it's only money...


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Small update: just getting the car ready for Treffen this Sunday. The weatherman says it'll be nice.

Filled the tank, dusted and "washed" the car with Windex, waxed and vacuumed it, etc...

I ordered all new coolant hoses, including that weird little one that loops around to the coolant temperature switch. I don't think they'll be here in time, so that'll hafta wait till after the excursion.

It's a nice, clear, cool night to work, except for an unreal number of hungry 'skeeters who appear impervious to Deep Woods bugspray 










Time for the car's annual foray into normal traffic *mops forehead in angst*  Everyone please sacrifice something to the SUV Gods to appease their seemingly insatiable desire to hit small cars.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

It's a wonderful time of year.


The SUV God's tried to take my wife's car last week and were not successful so they may be angry.
Tread carefully out there.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Glad you got away. I just realized it appears by "sacrifice" that I mean someone else's car should get hit so mine doesn't. That's not what I meant at all in case anyone interpreted it that way. I meant burn some incense (sp?) or perform some sort or ritual


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

I just got back from Treffen: perfect weather!

There were 5 Mk1 Sciroccos, which is more than I've ever seen in one place at one time. Alan (Falcon2000aj) with a 250 whp 20vt, Grip Driver (I forgot his name ) with a 50mm intake 16V, Craig (Shrttrkr) with his 150 whp monster 8v circle racer, and me with, er, um, *mumbles* 74 crank hp. There was another Mk1 parked in the spectator area whose owner we didn't meet. Hopefully he had less power than me .

I'm happy to report that I survived a ride in Alan's Mk1. It has a Pelloquin differential, so every one of those 250 ponys hits the ground running and the result is :what:  :screwy:  :beer: :thumbup: :thumbup:. Cars like that should be illegal. OK, maybe not 

No award for me again this year due an excess of gorgeous A1's. 1st place went to the same Cabby as last year. I never thought a Cabby would generate such interest (no hate, I have one), but this one's paint and custom leather have to be seen to be believed. Alan got 2nd place with his Scirocco. I'm not sure who got 3rd place. I think it was a silver Rabbit with a clipper kit and dished wheels, but I didn't meet the owner to confirm.

I'm stuffed with hotdogs and cheeseburgers, and all that diet Coke isn't enough to keep me off the couch, in spite of the caffeine. Adios for now.


----------



## Grip Driver (Feb 16, 1999)

Great to have a chat with you today Eric and see your showroom fresh car again :thumbup: I was hoping to meet Alan but I never got the chance awesome car though Alan


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Ah: Conrad. Got it. Thanks for checking in :thumbup:


----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

NFW!

No trophies for the Mars 81S? The rarest most pristinest Mk1 on the planet?

I may as well sell mine now, half done.

Rodney D. just rolled. Several times.

No respect.


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

Looking as good as ever Eric....:thumbup:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

OorsciroccO said:


> NFW!
> 
> No trophies for the Mars 81S? The rarest most pristinest Mk1 on the planet?
> 
> ...


Thanks guys  I'm not surprised at all. There were plenty of other cars that'd be more fun to own, which is I think what people notice most.


----------



## falcon2000aj (Jun 26, 2004)

Arrived back in Minneapolis early this morning I am very happy to report the Scirocco ran flawless during the 760+ mile roundtrip and averaged 33.8 MPG (except for the time I was trying to scare Eric- then it drops to 28MPG)!!

I was very impressed with the show- It was very well done, a great time and some awesome people.

Eric, it was great to meet you. Your car is unbelievable and VWoA should have it in their museum. Amazing attention to detail!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I met someone from Chicago with a 58k alpine mk2 16v- sorry I forgot your name:banghead: super clean vehicle as well.

I wish I would have crossed paths with the rest of the rocco owners there!!!

Thanks all!!


----------



## Grip Driver (Feb 16, 1999)

Pics of 3 out of the 5 the Scirocco's at the show


----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

Very nice Scirocco :beer: :beer:


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

echassin said:


> There were 5 Mk1 Sciroccos, which is more than I've ever seen in one place at one time.


*Cough* Cincy *Cough*


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

vwdaun said:


> *Cough* Cincy *Cough*


One day, some day 

Sububangeorge, *waves hello*, I sent you IM.


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

@George: from the small amount of time I spent with Eric and family, I came to the conclusion that it's ALL ABOUT FAMILY for him. He's made some choices in life that allowed him to put his family *first* and still have a few hours here and there to play with his cars. I admire him for that. I've never met a person who actually said to me: "I'd rather be here to watch my kids grow and spend as much time with them as possible." Amazing.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Jim, it's all good, solved via IM.

I realize I don't communicate well ('never have), and I often miss other possible interpretations of what I say, or don't make it clear I'm kidding, or I just don't know when it's best to keep my mouth shut (or keyboard unplugged ).

Carry on :thumbup:


----------



## sw05s2k (Aug 31, 2010)

Very impressive build :thumbup:

Hopefully the '78 Mk1 I bought yesterday is in the same condition as yours from when you started. I can only dream that it will end up as nice as yours.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

suburbangeorge said:


> Very nice Scirocco :beer: :beer:


Thank you, sir.

And thank you!


----------



## MrPill (Jul 3, 2006)

sciroccojim said:


> @George: from the small amount of time I spent with Eric and family, I came to the conclusion that it's ALL ABOUT FAMILY for him. He's made some choices in life that allowed him to put his family *first* and still have a few hours here and there to play with his cars. I admire him for that. I've never met a person who actually said to me: "I'd rather be here to watch my kids grow and spend as much time with them as possible." Amazing.


Ditto!
-Dan


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*blushes*. Alright, don't lay it on too thick


----------



## ddg60 (Jan 13, 2002)

just went throught the whole tread!!!! i love it makes me wanna undertake another project!! amazing work you do! 

Danny


----------



## 16v87Rocco (Oct 12, 2010)

WOW... This car is simply astonishing. Your attention to detail is immaculate. And i thought my car was clean. All i can say is wow.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Thank you for the compliments! High praise indeed.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Happy birthday to you, *use traditional tune*
happy birthday to you 
happy birrrrrrthday dear, er, ummm, *realizes never named car*
Happy Birthday tooo yoouuuu.

Yes, the car is an 81, but it was made in October of 80, so it's officially 30 years old.

Best pic I could get (it's raining out):










Another pic of the day I got it:










That is all. We now return to our regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

:thumbup: :beer:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Happy update,

The radio that's in the car is a Blaupunkt but the cassette doesn't play, and it just bugs me, but what could I do? There was little chance of getting another chance...

...or WAS there :sly:?










All I can say is

hehehe

hahaha

HAHAHA

BWAAHAAHAAAHAAAAAHAAAAAAAAAA *cough*

heehee 

I haven't tested it yet, but I'm told it works *crosses fingers*.

Now, where did I put those Pink Floyd cassettes?


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Well, I retract my "Bwahaha" because the cassette player won't work on this one either. I took the case apart and was greeted by more levers, springs and cams than I can sort out 

The radio plays well and the mechanical station memories work nicely. While doing some research I found that this model CR2001 was made between 1979 and 1982, which is spot on for this car. The Aspen I had 'till now has electronic station memories (made after '82?). I can't confirm the manufacturing date for it, so I installed the CR2001:










'Fits nicely.

I'm trying to convince Craig (Shrttrkr) to let me use his truck and enclosed trailer the first weekend of June (no particular reason ). He's getting married the following weekend and will be far too busy with last minute details to even CONSIDER going racing, right? RIGHT? Wink wink, nod nod, eh?


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

That radio is not the oem one. It is "period correct" but because I know how anal you are I thought you should know. 

Mine still worked till the whole thing quit, but me and Neil were messing with it last November and got it to turn on....seems I lost the relay somewhere.:laugh:

Anyways, if you have another oem one I would consider swapping with you; in my car it is only there for appearance. 


....good luck with Cincy too, that would be really cool. :thumbup:


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

wow...THAT is the exact radio I grew up with in my mom's '81 Volvo 240 


cool score! :thumbup:


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

I lurvveee your car !


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Thank you sir 

Will, you know it never occurred to me that there was an OEM radio, I always thought you chose from whatever Blaubunkts were available. At the time I couldn't afford that option, so I never looked!

Anyone have a pic?


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

echassin said:


> Will, you know it never occurred to me that there was an OEM radio, I always thought you chose from whatever Blaubunkts were available. At the time I couldn't afford that option, so I never looked!
> 
> Anyone have a pic?


The oem one is a Blaupunkt; I'll take a pic after work today. :thumbup:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

veetarded said:


> The oem one is a Blaupunkt; I'll take a pic after work today. :thumbup:


Thanks. Going through my stash, I found this (pardon the attention-seeking behavior ):










Is this it? I assumed this was from a way earlier car because it just seems so basic. Not that I could use it anyways, I don't have knobs or a faceplate for it.

Now that I think of it, I do like the idea of just AM/FM, that way I could say "everything works" because there's no cassette player to fail


----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

Mine still has the factory AM/FM in it. It still works I believe, however, the 1.5 years it spent at the paint shop (sometimes outdoors under a tarp) may have messed it up a bit.

I will try to get a picture.


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Not sure if it was factory or dealer installed, but it is listed on the window sticker:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks Will, can you post which model # the window sticker lists?


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Tell you what: Tomorrow is Friday for me and it's been a very hectic last week at work. I'll look and see and even scan what I have and send it to you but that ain't gonna happen until after tomorrow, k?


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Wha-? You mean I'll have to WAIT? Just kidding, this is hardly an urgent matter, and of no importance, really. If you get to it great, if not, I'll live 

Hope things quiet down :thumbup:


----------



## A1 Fanatiker (Mar 10, 2004)

On the emissions test problems. Not saying this is your problem but it's something to consider. I had this same exact failure once on one of my 1981 S stock cars at about 100,000 miles. Other than failing tailpipe test the car ran beautuiful! It was due to worn out/dried valve stem seals. They are prone to this problem usually at a little higher mileage than mine was. I tried many suspected culprits and remedies(a catalytic problem would be unusual BTW) before replacing the valve stem seals and then the car passed with flying colors. A hard and tedious job but worth it afterwards.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks, that was a few years ago, and I should have posted a follow up. I forget the details (I think the frequency valve was silent), but it was crapped out ECU for which I had a spare.

Interesting to hear about the head. I don't know that there was significant wear yet at 75000 miles, but the seals may well have been dried out after 30 years. It shouldn't be an issue anymore since I had the head fully rebuilt when I broke that exhaust stud.

Craig, I'd love to see a pic of your AM/FM if you get the chance. Is it the same as the one I posted above?


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

Smog check: There's an app for that. :laugh:

Eric I will dig out my paperwork in the morning and let you know what I find. :beer:


----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

Sorry it took so long Eric.

I am positive that this is a stock 81S AM FM Cassette:



















Sorry for the grunginess on the radio, it will get cleaned up someday....That is compliments of the guys that took 1 1/2 years to paint my car.

Craig


----------



## richhuff (Oct 26, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/VW-8...tZVintageQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories

DING EBAY


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

IM sent to Eric...


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

petebee said:


> IM sent to Eric...


Back atcha :thumbup:.

Folks, Pete's gonna send me a unit like the one pictured just above. If anyone has a broken one we could salvage buttons and knobs off of, LMK :beer:.


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

Here it is...


----------



## Fein1 (Mar 8, 2002)

its about time you got the right radio in that thing. jeshh.:screwy:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

For no particular reason I cleaned the thing up today, you know, in case I wanna take it somewhere, in 6 days or so 

Crappy pic, but since nobody likes a post with only words:










Toodaloo.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

You are driving that purty car to another state? Blasphemy I say.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> You are driving that purty car farther than the end of the driveway? Blasphemy I say.


FTFY. 

lol


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

echassin said:


> For no particular reason I cleaned the thing up today, you know, in case I wanna take it somewhere, in 6 days or so


:heart::heart::heart::thumbup::beer:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Daun: call 1-(800)-there'd-better-not-be-any-rain 

Paul: you didn't actually think I was gonna DRIVE it, didja ?

Chris: I'll only have to drive past the end of the driveway if we can't pull the trailer up to the garage .

'See everyone in less than a week :beer::thumbup::wave::heart:


----------



## clintg60-16v (Dec 13, 2002)

Well heck, if you're taking a trailer you should swing through Indy and pick up this beautiful windshield!


----------



## MrPill (Jul 3, 2006)

echassin said:


> Daun: call 1-(800)-there'd-better-not-be-any-rain
> 
> 'See everyone in less than a week :beer::thumbup::wave::heart:


Yeah, that's the number we used Last weekend for Ashley's Wedding outside. 
Worked like a charm: 









I thought I saw your name on the signup sheet. Hope to see you there!
-Dan


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

I just got back from the Cincy 2011 gathering, so about 700 miles on the car this weekend and a chance to thoroughly field-test everything. 

Car safe in its spot: 










Pics of splattered bugs all over and of my new duck, "or it didn't happen!": 



















Here's what I've learned about the car: 

1)32 mpg consistently there and back, speed range 65-75 mph with the A/C on :thumbup: Much better than my GTI. 
2)Oil temp 115-125C, about the same as my GTI (I can get the GTI all the way to 150, but only on a closed course with professional driver ). 
3)It appeared to consume a quart of oil on the way up, and absolutely none on the way back  Maybe I filled it wrong, or I didn't check correctly before I left, or the engine bits needed to seat themselves after the rebuild  Admittedly the engine got zero break-in (tsk tsk). The oil is still perfectly clear :thumbup:. Thanks for the quart Daun . 
4)My back hurt when I got out of the car at Cincy, and now it hurts even worse after getting out at home . I need to sit up straighter than this car will permit, for long rides. 
5)The car won't climb a hill in 5th with the A/C on, but I remember that from my first Scirocco in the 80's . I could also feel the engine sag and surge whenever the A/C would cycle  My, how cars have improved over the years! 

I do have a few things to fix: 
1)The center vent (A/C) lever drops down and closes the vent everytime the car hits a bump. 
2)There are some new paint chips on the front lip of the hood to touch up (they're tiny, so no angst there). 
3)IMO one of my dash crack repairs looked like crap all weekend and I'm gonna try to improve it. I couldn't help but stare at it . 
4) Michael Bee noticed two tiny dings on the driver's side just above the rocker panel. I'll leave his dismembered corpse in a..., uh, I mean I'll get the PDR guy back here (must be my little rascals, I know the car was straight after the previous PDR session). I bet the kids will look completely innocent if I bring it up :sly. 
5)Steve Jenkins noticed the passenger seat sliders are broken and the seat wobbles, I have a few spares around here somewhere. 
6)Steve's brother knows how to recondition cassette players from the 80's *wrings hands in evil fashion and says "eeexxxccelleeeent" in Mr. Burns voice*. 


Otherwise I'm happy with the car. The suspension and the car in general were quiet and solid, it tracks true and brakes evenly. It didn't drip a drop of anything, and best of all, it didn't attract any SUV impacts. 

Anyhoo, a great time overall, unlike any other gathering I've been to, an ecclectic mix of people and a remarkably refreshing absence of egomaniacs (well, just me ). 

I'm gonna go sit outside with the wife and watch the kids goof off, adios, and THANKS EVERYBODY!!!


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

oil temps can be brought down to ~80C b adding a (gasp!) oil cooler.

the plastic bits for the seat sliders is a bitch, but knowing how you do things you will be fine there

getting the dash re-done is spendy (like $800 last I checked)

PDR > kids  :laugh:

I still love your car Eric, probably even more now that it has been driven. Far. And back. :heart:


----------



## Fein1 (Mar 8, 2002)

I am in shock!! I move away and you start driving that car? 

See you next weekend:thumbup: I need to call about a place to crash sat. 

:beer::beer::beer::screwy:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Fein1 said:


> I need to call about a place to crash at.


 I taught we agreed joo was crashin' heresabouts :beer:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

veetarded said:


> oil temps can be brought down to ~80C b adding a (gasp!) oil cooler.
> 
> the plastic bits for the seat sliders is a bitch, but knowing how you do things you will be fine there
> 
> ...


 Oil coolers are for cars that get driven, and this one is done being driven, so it's no longer necessary  

Plastic slider bits are no problem for an expert guru type person such as myself. If can do it in several attempts, and with both eyes open and neither hand tied behind my back. 

Thankfully the dash doesn't need a full re-skin; I just have to redo the one repair I goofed: I worked a piece of glass cloth under the skin, soaked it with thin CA (superglue) and it looked PERFECT! Then I hit it with that spray hardener catalyst stuff we use on our R/C planes, and the resulting heat warped the vinyl: AAARRRGH :banghead:! It's a tiny area, so I hope I can redo it and use a heat gun on "low" to flatten the repair. The area in question is on the left of the instrument pod; not bad, but from certain angles in the sun it was very obvious (to me at least): 










I know you're happier to see it out and about, but I think I'll take the GTI next year. For some reason I don't mind as much having that car out amongst the SUV's.


----------



## Fein1 (Mar 8, 2002)

echassin said:


> I taught we agreed joo was crashin' heresabouts :beer:


 Yes, but I need to call.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Eric, it was a joy to see you and the car, out and about, dodging the SUVs. Thanks for making the trip and being such a solid enthusiast. I won't complain if you bring the GTI next year as I would like a chance to see that car in person as well. 

And to those who haven't seen this car in person, do not listen to Eric when he says that this car is better in pictures than in person. It is most definitely the other way around.  

:thumbup:


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

i drool everytime i look over this thread amazing car. congratulations on completing the cincy trip safe wish i could have been there. thecar is simply stunning


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

I never thought this Mars machine existed until I rode shotgun this weekend!  

Thanks for the ride Eric! I cleaned the map I left on the hood.... when you weren't looking... which was never. :sly: 

:thumbup: nice to meet you dood.


----------



## sw05s2k (Aug 31, 2010)

scirocco*joe said:


> And to those who haven't seen this car in person, do not listen to Eric when he says that this car is better in pictures than in person. It is most definitely the other way around.
> 
> :thumbup:


 I agree. Absolutely stunning in person. :thumbup:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Michael Bee said:


> I cleaned the map I left on the hood.... when you weren't looking... which was never. :sly:
> 
> :thumbup: nice to meet you dood.


 Nice to meet you (and everyone) finally. 

Oh, and one look at you, I knew I had to keep a close eye on things


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

echassin said:


> Oh, and one look at you, I knew I had to keep a close eye on things


 Oh yeah...you betcha.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

petebee said:


> Oh yeah...you betcha.


 damn straight. 

..... tell him Pete.


----------



## motobri (Feb 5, 2009)

You still looking for a radio ?

Like this?


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

He needs the buttons for sure...I gave him the same unit a while back, but it was missing the tuner button (right hand side).


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

That is correct, although I suspect getting the buttons only would always be out of the question unless the unit itself is known to be kaput.

Looks like this one's Just got one knob bit missing?


----------



## motobri (Feb 5, 2009)

E,

Does your unit work? Do you just need buttons?

I've had this for a while and I recall seller from here stating it worked but I havent tested it yet.

I'll try to soon

It would serve greater purpose in its proper year car so let me know if you need part or all of it.

B


----------



## rocco82 (Nov 28, 2003)

1st time seeing this thread. Your car is awesome and your workmanship is even better! Can I leave my scirocco in your hands? You can keep it as long as you want.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks for the compliment , and no, you have to fix your own car 

Brian, I sent you IM :thumbup:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

:wave: Long time no see! I brought the S1 home from my neighbor's to clean it up and enjoyed a satisfying victory. Until now, I've always said everything* works on the car. "Everything" because even the A/C blows cold, but "*" because the cassette player did not play, and the unit, while a period correct Blaupunkt, was not OEM.

Now some of you may recall this OEM deck gifted to me by Petebee:








It was an excellent start, but as you can see it's missing some knobs and the cassette deck wouldn't accept cassettes, let alone play.

I stared at it for a few hours last week and realized the Eject and Fast Forward knobs need springs behind them for the deck to accept tapes. Armed with bits of this and that and some old springs from one of my I-might-need-that-someday drawers, I rigged up some knobs:

The deck would accept and eject cassettes, but still wouldn't play them. I figured the belt was broken, so I found an assortment Online for 10 bucks:

Then the task of figuring out how the heck to replace it, an intimidating task because last time I opened one of these things, I just did a "Peek and Shreek" (a crass medical term for a surgery deemed impossible only after incision is made).

But it's not hard. First remove the knobs and fascia:

Then the bezel and the top:


Then unbolt and flip up the cassette player:

And replace the belt:

Assemble, install, and enjoy!



Astute observers will note that the factory radio harnesses fit perfectly and the player has a cassette in it, although you will have to use your imagination to hear Pink Floyd's period-correct "The Wall".

Now EVERYTHING (no asterisk) works on the car 

That is all, carry on.


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

Most excellent sir :thumbup: glad this unit worked for you!


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Ah, now you remind me that I need to find an old radio for my 81...that plays cassettes.

As always, a fine job, Eric!


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

Someone needs to invent an MP3 player that IS a cassette! In fact, I just did invent it! 

I lack development funds however......


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

huh......


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

polov8 said:


> Someone needs to invent an MP3 player that IS a cassette! In fact, I just did invent it!
> 
> I lack development funds however......


Try the next best thing:









-Alex


----------



## RARCGTI (Nov 27, 2004)

Amazing rocco ,congratulations.

Regards


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

It 'was'......

He sold it an bought an 88 Ford Festiva.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Michael Bee said:


> He sold it an bought an 88 Ford Festiva.


The hell you say, that's Marlene. He'd auction off his kids before he'd sell her (knows better than to take bids on P, she'd kill him; collect the life insurance in widow garb, and learn to drive a 5-sp).

:laugh:


----------



## clintg60-16v (Dec 13, 2002)

This thread is timeless. Eric's approach to this Scirocco 'build' has been influential in my approach to the hobby. I plan on following a similar approach to my '80 931 project.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Eistreiber said:


> He'd auction off his kids
> :laugh:


Wai-- Wha--? Is that an _option_?


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Eistreiber said:


> ... He'd auction off his kids before he'd sell her (knows better than to take bids on P, she'd kill him; collect the life insurance in widow garb, and learn to drive a 5-sp).
> 
> :laugh:





echassin said:


> Wai-- Wha--? Is that an _option_?


Gee, I tried driving manual for a season. Does grinding the gears on a 1993 Ford Escort count? It was a skill that didn't take.
Now, if on the other hand we are talking about killing someone off... 

I would never kill E off for auctioning off the kids. More likley I would drag him into the basement and torture him slowly. But the bad kind of torturing slowly.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Eistreiber said:


> He'd auction off his kids
> 
> :laugh:





echassin said:


> Wai-- Wha--? Is that an _option_?


well duh, who cares?

*Chicago.*

If you & P spent two hours loudly "researching" and shouting finds back and forth, "Oh honey, I found a slave market in Riyadh that only wants a 3% commission, beats hell out of the 5% that they'd take in Marrakesh!"

If you do it right (and E & P, I know you can... oops, phrasing) da boys will be so... motivated and easy to live with, you won't feel the need to auction 'em off. Probably. Maybe. Iffy. Something like that.




pchassin said:


> Gee, I tried driving manual for a season. Does grinding the gears on a 1993 Ford Escort count?


hmm... of the X,xxx,xxx of them made which one was it?

No, not a bit.



pchassin said:


> It was a skill that didn't take.


yeah yeah... my bad. Learning clutch is very much teacher/method dependent, and I'd offered and failed to follow up. Next time I visit we go make E an excuse to redo the GTI's clutch (and trans. And engine as long he's there, and... so weiter). But at the end of it you'll know how to drive a clutch if you have to, comfortably; from barefoot to stilettos.



pchassin said:


> Now, if on the other hand we are talking about killing someone off...


um... in the context of a skill that *did* 'take'?

um... just so ya know Petra, I've always liked you, you're a cool person & stuff... um... oh hell I'm gonna die, can't tapdance fast enough. Make it painless please. Danmit.



pchassin said:


> I would never kill E off for auctioning off the kids. More likely I would drag him into the basement and torture him slowly. But the bad kind of torturing slowly.


Yep, 'zackly and I ain't even going there.

:laugh:


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

oh and... this is why one should never pssi ffo someone who has more medical knowledge than one has:



pchassin said:


> ...More likely I would drag him into the basement and torture him slowly. But the bad kind of torturing slowly.


My read on that is days, easy out of single digits and probably into the low teens .

Ow! & stuff.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Nothing?

Did the concept of "auction off your kids" scare people away?

Have you not heard of set-term leases, property managers?

WUSSies. Go ahead, ask me where the term comes from.

:laugh:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Hey Karl! Where does the term come from?!


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Eistreiber said:


> WUSSies. Go ahead, ask me where the term comes from.


...man.., you'd think that by now I'd have learned to not just toss stuff like that out without doing at least a teensy bit of CYA research first.

:banghead:



echassin said:


> Hey Karl! Where does the term come from?!


OK... uh... today I looked into the etymology of "wuss" and found it mostly unknown or unclear. The word exists in both noun & verb forms and is generally understood in either. But no one seems to have a definitive provable idea where it came from.

Here's my take on it: WUSS is an acronym for *W*e *U*se *S*no-*S*eal; back in the '70's or so if one was a Boy Scout and went camping in Colorado in the Winter one had leather boots. Which will absorb moisture, then transmit cold, then turn one's feet into a couple of frozen bricks. So... Sno-Seal'd boots wouldn't allow moisture to penetrate, and feet stay warm.

Sno-Seal was a waxy paste that you'd rub onto the boot leather, then cook in with a heat-gun (aka: hair dryer or such).

But it was thought... unmanly or something (something about preparation maybe? or I could just be flashing on the Boy Scout motto in theory vs. in practice), what's losing a few toes to frostbite? After all, you've got ten.

I always Sno-Seal'd my boots, did my share of Winter-camps. Still got all my toes.




But we're getting off the topic, which is:



Eistreiber said:


> "auction off your kids"


You don't have to actually do it, just make *them* think it's an option.

Sure it's manipulative, unethical, immoral, and possibly fattening... but don't think of it that way, but rather as keeping up a civic tradition.

*Chicago.* Where even death doesn't deprive you of the right to vote.

:laugh:


----------



## Mightion (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm not a Scirocco owner, but I've been a fan of VWs since I was a kid. I've lurked this thread for years, but never replied since I wasn't an actual VW owner until eleven days ago (2016 Golf SEL TSI), so now that I own a VW, I have to say I drool over that red '81 s every time this thread comes up. 

That's all; just wanted to say, you lucky devil.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Thank you Sir.

I would like to say that I will happily accept kudos from anyone, even folks who don't own VWs .


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Mightion said:


> I have to say I drool over that red '81 s every time this thread comes up.


I've actually rode in Marlene once. Thoughtlessly spoke something aloud about "I sure wouldn't mind driving a block or two" and the expression on E's face... of all the times I wish I'd had a camera to capture the moment but didn't that's in the Top Three List.

It was as though I'd suggested finding the shift lever of Life, the Universe and Everything (RIP Doug Adams, and thanks for all the fish!) and roughly stuffing it into the "R" slot without using the clutch, giving warning, a useless attempt at rev- matching or even for Dawg's sake even a little foreplay.

CRUNCH.


Tread gently around Marlene and keep your distance. But yep... lovely Scirocco.


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Re: the above posts.
E was reading these last few posts to me out loud. When he got to the part about anyone else taking her out for a spin, he said something like, "what was he thinking?"

Then he sat for a moment and said, "I need to go out and caress her."

So he did.


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

Given the Chassin clan surname, I think a french song would fit here...
Marlène, by the french band Noir Desir.


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

Nice ^ !! Almost makes me want to learn French, but I've always been afraid that I'd find that the most romantic (-sounding) song in the world was actually just a lyrically -inept ode to pureed snail on a cracker with limon drops.

Sounds good though.


Marlene D. was a class act. Thus her namesake... (there's a whole thread about that process).


----------



## Eistreiber (Dec 10, 2006)

pchassin said:


> When he got to the part about anyone else taking her out for a spin, he said something like, "what was he thinking?"


Yeah... it was something like that, plus a icily dis-passionate homicidal glare.

:laugh:


----------



## pchassin (Aug 2, 2013)

Eistreiber said:


> Yeah... it was something like that, plus a icily dis-passionate homicidal glare.
> 
> :laugh:


Didja twitch?


----------



## Mightion (Mar 19, 2008)

For the record, many years ago, there was a VW show up here in Buffalo. My mom and I decided to go. The show was basically all-air cooled; Beetles and Busses as far as the eye could see.

I can report, with total sincerity, I looked-at-but-didn't-touch every car in the show. I vaguely remember being mortified when my mother rested her hands on a convertible...

I don't remember when the show was, but we were driving the '90 Sundance and Doug Smith from Channel 4 was showing off the new VR6 Eurovan.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Update with Lambda goodness, something I never learned about till now. The car ran great but I just did the idle mixture and idle speed by ear even though I've had a multimeter with Duty Cycle capability all this time .

I won't quote Bentley, but I will say the section on checking the Lambda functions and adjusting the idle mixture is well laid out and gets results.

In my case, some interesting things came to light (again, the car ran fine in spite of all this, proving CIS a very forgiving):

First things first, I got a CIS pressure testing kit and verified correct system pressure (70's IIRC), residual pressure (35 after 1/2 hour), and cold/warm control pressures (25/48). The 48 is 1 psi low but I left it. The control pressures can be adjusted by tweaking the Warm-up Regulator (search username ToddA1 :thumbup, but this car didn't need that.

Next, the original metal coolant temperature switch was stuck open, ergo no cold enrichment (the car still ran fine cold). New switch on the left with another switch on the right modified to use the car's original connectors:


Next, verify that the frequency valve has 2-3 ohms resistance. Mine has 2.4 ohms, but my finger is pointing to the fact that the connector is a ibtch to reach, so I had to make a test connector from an old plug, which was a nice surprise (sarcasm):


I also made a little connector to plug into the mixture adjustment test connector, just so it's easier to connect the meter and get the duty cycle reading:


Now this next part was "funny", as in, "WTF?". Here is my original, never-ufcked-with relay panel:

I went to check the O2 sensor relay and found it and the rear wiper relay reversed, even though their position was correct according to Bentley. The rear wipers worked because the 5th spade on the O2 relay was just hanging in the breeze, but the O2 circuit didn't work because the rear wiper relay only has four spades. AFAIK the car left the factory this way, with the relay sockets reversed. I don't see any evidence that the sockets were ever forced out and reversed (no witness marks). I swear the number of errors I find even on unmolested cars is unreal :what:.

Anyhoo, with that corrected, it's on to the ECU, which needs to have its wiring match the exact ECU part number, which varies according to this chart:

My ECU has no letter, which means it's for a 1980 California car, even though this car is a 1981 Connecticut car :screwy:. I did change the ECU at one point but the part number is the same, so apparently another VW blunder.

I my case pins 7 and 12 are needlessly bridged, so to be safe I cut that wire:


And with all that done, electrical testing can finally begin to verify all components are working as they should, which they are . It amounts to doing all the steps in Bentley and confirming correct Duty Cycle readings at the test port. Nothing was difficult, just follow the recipe.

And with all that done and the car warmed up, I adjusted the idle mixture and idle speed so that the meter reads a fluctuating 50% duty cycle :thumbup:. The mixture screw was 1/2 turn off on the rich side (probably why it ran well cold even without a working coolant temperature switch). It was off by a lot but couldn't be discerned by ear.

Anyways, that is all. Carry on :wave:.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

I re-read this thread again, and it was thoroughly enjoyable. The attention to detail, I mean, wow. If you have to ask, just go back and read.

Interesting observations:

This thread is now a decade old. Luke is now, what, 15?!? Wow.

Then, this car is referenced.



petebee said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *echassin* »_
> H&R Sport springs and Bilstein yellow shocks. The car arrived like that, but it's exactly what I would have put on it anyways. No swaysbars.
> I actually don't care if the car is lowered much, I just like the reverse rake corrected.
> 
> That's what i thought you had...it just looks a bit lower than my old green car with the same suspension:





petebee said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *echassin* »_
> Yes, my car IS impressive...
> ...oh wait, you meant the GREEN one
> 
> ...


Pete Bee's car was sold to Amber and Brian who subsequently sold it to me. 

I mean, I remember this, I know the history of this car, but I do love the way good cars pass from caretaker to caretaker. I feel privileged to look after my little guy. 

Furthermore, here is the Green Bean today(ish):










When this thread began, I wasn't engaged or married and Crosby (in the pic above) wasn't a twinkle in his Mom's eye. Now, I know Eric and his family well, have enjoyed their family repeatedly at Cincy and have watched many projects progress in the Chicagoland area within his garage.

I love this forum, I love my Scirocco friends and the community we have. Wouldn't trade it for the world.

:thumbup:

That is all.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

I couldn't have said it better. 10 years does go fast when you look back on it. Luke will indeed be 15 in a week. He can't drive quite yet but he does have a car waiting (92 B3 that donated the 9A to the Stepchild, but in return got the tired PL).

I agree with the custodial comment, which is one of the reasons I keep as many original parts as possible, even if it's more work.

There's a neat story on YouTube about Porsche's 917-021, a car which was wrecked at Lemans in 1970, and which was rebuilt at Porsche using chassis #12. Years later now, they're all worth a fortune and have all been saved, so there are essentially two 917-021 cars (012-021 and 021-012), each with their own story. One was restored by GunnnarRacing using all the original parts, and one was rebuilt in Europe with a new body and a lot of other new stuff because they started with a more stripped chassis. Both were a lot of work and both are "real". The rebuilt one is nicer because it has a lot of new stuff, but I like the other restored one more because you can see the car's story on close exam even though the preservation work was top notch.

Since I've digressed this far, here's the car, being restored by the guy whose Life I wish I had :
https://m.youtube.com/?#/playlist?list=PLGQXLx_LBuPPOAvT3pTAX0zA5Ufz4pxmq


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> I re-read this thread again, and it was thoroughly enjoyable. The attention to detail, I mean, wow. If you have to ask, just go back and read.
> 
> Interesting observations:
> 
> ...



10 years. Wow, time flies. Looks like the Green Bean is pretty happy! Amber says she misses it, but between my Scirocco, the Corvette and two daily drivers, we've got our bases covered. :laugh:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Updates: first, I found a (an?) NOS metal coolant temperature switch so I was able to change out the incorrect plastic one, which is mostly what's available these days.

Next, some airdam work. The one on the car is nice:





I got it from The Barn. It's a black ABS plastic OEM piece that I redid a few years back, and it's great...

...but it's not _the_ original. The original is a white ABS plastic piece that I redid when I got the car. The work was decent, but there were layers of primer and paint, and the backside was bulky with fiberglass. It has some repairs, but it's the original and I like it. These pics betray a dirty rad support .

With a little sand paper, you can see the accumulated layers:

The most recent Mars Red, gray primer, the black that I got the car with, the original Mars Red, and the white ABS base. Note the parts were not originally primed, just a layer of paint.

Work in progress:



This is after a few days of sanding, breaking open and redoing the repairs, filler, sanding, more sanding, and (this may surprise you) more sanding. The white is the original ABS plastic, the pink is filler, and the darker areas are thin fiberglass cloth reinforcements soaked with super thin CA (superglue). The cracks themselves are plastic welded.

As it sits:



The outside is gloss white primer/paint mix which I applied to find flaws, and sanded off several times in lieu of gray primer, since the originals had no primer. The inside is flat white primer/paint which I also applied and sanded off several times until everything smoothed nicely. It looks like the original ABS plastic, and was required to hide the repairs on the backside.

Next will be a final 400 scuffing on the outer surface followed by Mars Red, and then apply strips of 3M double-sided tape to the mounting surfaces. After that, it goes into storage so it doesn't get hurt.


----------



## 81MarsRedS (Apr 24, 2014)

as always, very nice work :thumbup:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Thank you Sir,

Today I 400 sanded the outer surface and touched up any scars:



I'll paint it tomorrow. The outside will obviously be fully Mars Red, but the inside will have overspray on it like original, so it needs to start out looking like bare ABS plastic, hence all the sanding.

Petra's in the background doing something. Apparently, and this was a surprise as much for me as it may be for some of you, the airdam is in a so-called "kitchen", which is (I am told) intended for "cooking", not the display of automotive parts .


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

echassin said:


> ...Apparently, and this was a surprise as much for me as it may be for some of you, the airdam is in a so-called "kitchen", which is (I am told) intended for "cooking", not the display of automotive parts .


I recall hearing similar noises when using the oven to heat gears.
So the next time I used the crock-pot.
Surprisingly this only resulted in more noises.

Nice work on the airdam :thumbup:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Soooo, I painted the air dam today and it came out almost perfect, which is code for no good, since paintwork is one of Life's many areas where "almost" isn't enough, like almost passing a test:


One area lifted where I must've left a lot of the white base and must've put too much red with too much reducer in it:

Since it's deep in the concavity of the curve, I hope I can 400 sand it out, touch it up with a soft edge and buff the whole thing. We'll see.

The rest came out great:




Funny (and I'm using the term charitably) that Marlene (like all the women in my life) likes to bust my balls: when I went to put 'er back in the garage after painting, she fired right up but would die as soon as I let off the key. Dying ignition switch . I have a spare to get her mojo back but really: WTF?

In other news, we've begun a side business reproducing ancient armaments:

Seriously, K has a school project on Aries, the Greek God of War, and he wanted a visual aid in the form of a Spartan helmet. We Googled what that would look like and made it out of plaster casting materials, over a base of old baseball hats and cardboard:

It looks bada$$ but for some reason he wouldn't pose for a pic wearing the finished prodect . Sheesh. Kids.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Okey Dokey! Done:



I was able to fix the lifted area nicely without sanding and respraying the whole thing. When the paint was dry to the touch but still tacky underneath, I used a piece of contoured soft balsa wood to push the lifted areas back down and they stuck nicely. The paint is catalyzed so yesterday morning it was cured and it sanded smooth with 400, and while thin in some spots, mostly didn't even go through the paint. I taped the area with soft edges and misted paint on, let it cure overnight, and buffed it by hand this morning, all to great effect *phew*.

The inner surface has the overspray like original and I found some nice 3M double stick tape to duplicate the factory setup.

Maybe I'll mount it on the car someday, but the one on the car is a nice original so this one is just stored safely in the attic.


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

Gorgeous! :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Oh
My
Ogd

This car keeps busting my balls!

I decide to take P on a real date and it's a beautiful day so we take Marlene and call it a threesome. Starts perfect, drives perfect, we eat, we drink, we get in the car, no start. WTF? It's the old hot start problem, so we wait for the car to cool, it finally starts, and we get home OK, but the mood is now ... different ...

Residual system fuel pressure drops to zero within seconds. Leaky CSV? Nope. Leaky injector(s)? nope. Internal leak in the frequency valve? Nope. The car has a brand new accumulator, so it must be the check valve, even though it seems fine :sly:. OK, I install a brand new Bosch pump with check valve. Just to be sure, I open the tank and inspect it: all shiny. Just to be _super_ sure, I drain the tank: nice clean gas. Just to be _super duper_ sure, I install a pre-pump filter (Purolator makes one that tucks in above the pump nicely).

I recheck residual, no change .

Anyone know what it was? I'll give you a minute. Take your time.

.
.
.
.
.
.
Give up? Well, in desperation I swapped fuel distributors with an old cruddy one, and *AHA!* Residual pressure holds perfectly. In the end, it was a broken O-ring on the tip of the System Pressure Relief Valve. It's a simple spring loaded plunger on the fuel distributor, and residual fuel pressure was bypassing into the return line.

So in summary. a 5 cent o-ring ruined my date :facepalm:.

In fairness to folks who dislike CIS, it works great and it's really reliable, but it can be really challenging too.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Apologies to Eric and his, <ahem>, mojo avoidance...

...but this post reads like a great no start hot start troubleshooting guide. 

Thanks, E! Your loss is our gain!



echassin said:


> Residual system fuel pressure drops to zero within seconds. Leaky CSV? Nope. Leaky injector(s)? nope. Internal leak in the frequency valve? Nope. The car has a brand new accumulator, so it must be the check valve, even though it seems fine :sly:. OK, I install a brand new Bosch pump with check valve. Just to be sure, I open the tank and inspect it: all shiny. Just to be _super_ sure, I drain the tank: nice clean gas. Just to be _super duper_ sure, I install a pre-pump filter (Purolator makes one that tucks in above the pump nicely).
> 
> I recheck residual, no change .
> 
> ...


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

echassin said:


> So in summary. a 5 cent o-ring ruined my date :facepalm:.


When a moment turns romantic, why pause to........fix a 40 year old car???:sly:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

J. Daniel said:


> When a moment turns romantic, why pause to........fix a 40 year old car???:sly:


This was Saturday night and it was 11 pm by the time the car cooled down enough to start, so I didn't fix it till today. Fixing it was not the cause of the date failure, it was the long wait for the engine to cool down completely that did it 

Anyhoo, all's well. This is what happens to a car that sits all the time. I think the O-ring got stuck on its seat and when I started the car, system pressure pushed the plunger and the O-ring tore.


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

echassin said:


> I think the O-ring got stuck on its seat and when I started the car, system pressure pushed the plunger and the O-ring tore.


Hey at least it wasn't a wad of paper towel, right! 

Y'know... truly... I used to think all the _weird_ sh!& only happened to me.
Then I met _you_. :laugh: :thumbup:
It's just nice to know that the universe hasn't singled me out. 



echassin said:


> This is what happens to a car that sits all the time.


Okay you're just doing that on purpose.
There's nothing I need to say here, is there.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

I don't feel unlucky, this really _is_ the kind of isht that happens when a car sits around. Rubber parts often fail prematurely, but IMO as long as I keep up with the leaks, the car's better off: the Mars Red stays red, the sheetmedtal doesn't get dinged, the dash doesn't crack, the seats don't wear, and most important of all, she doesn't get smashed by the Terrible Triad (SoccerMom, MonsterTruck SUV, Iphone set on "text").


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

scirocco*joe said:


> Apologies to Eric and his, <ahem>, mojo avoidance...
> 
> ...but this post reads like a great no start hot start troubleshooting guide.
> 
> Thanks, E! Your loss is our gain!


Better go check your o-ring Joe


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

ydrogs said:


> Better go check your o-ring Joe


Well, it won't start AT ALL now, so it's become more than just an o-ring.

But that said, yes, a nice checklist! Thankfully, you and I have already taken care of most of the list!


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

echassin said:


> I don't feel unlucky, this really _is_ the kind of isht that happens when a car sits around. Rubber parts often fail prematurely, but IMO as long as I keep up with the leaks, the car's better off: the Mars Red stays red, the sheetmedtal doesn't get dinged, the dash doesn't crack, the seats don't wear, and most important of all, she doesn't get smashed by the Terrible Triad (SoccerMom, MonsterTruck SUV, Iphone set on "text").


Yes, I understand your rationale. 
I'm rather selective about how and where I drive mine, in the interest of avoiding traffic and idiots as much as possible... but, I still drive them when I can.
The car might be better off... but... how about you? Are you getting to enjoy it much at all? And who or what are you preserving it for exactly... your kids? 
Those are rhetorical questions, no need to answer.
And none of my business/not my place to tell you what to do with your stuff, either.
Maybe you enjoy sheltering it away from the world, and if that works for you, great.

In whatever form pleases you, I just hope you're getting to enjoy it enough. That's all.
Life is short.  :beer:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

I don't really know why I take care of it, and it's not always rewarding. I also don't know what will happen to it, and that does bother me.

But I take care of it anyways. There's worse things I could do...


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

echassin said:


> But I take care of it anyways. There's worse things I could do...


*Indeed.*










At least it isn't real.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

Does Marlene have a theme song?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ooKSjC9UKaE

Perhaps she's closer to Krystal (the Ho) than you'd care to admit?


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

vwdaun said:


> Does Marlene have a theme song?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ooKSjC9UKaE
> 
> Perhaps she's closer to Krystal (the Ho) than you'd care to admit?


Perhaps we are all closer to The Ho than we care to ponder?

How on Earth did you stumble on this song, and how did you make anything of it? I'm fluent in French, I had to look up the lyrics, and after reading them, understood only some of it.


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

echassin said:


> Perhaps we are all closer to The Ho than we care to ponder?
> 
> How on Earth did you stumble on this song, and how did you make anything of it? I'm fluent in French, I had to look up the lyrics, and after reading them, understood only some of it.


Let's just say I have a wide-variety of tastes in music. This popped up some time ago on YouTube (using the "My Mix" feature) and I thought it was catchy. A number of other songs of theirs are too, so what if I don't understand the lyrics.  After that it was just a quick Google search for lyrics which then were translated and... there ya go. I agree with you on the only understanding it to a degree.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Harumph(s).

I redid the A/C system 10 years ago so it was understandably starting to cool less vigorously, I added a few ounces of refrigerant and got good gauge readings.

The test drive rewarded me with nice cold A/C, but I noticed the trip odometer and the cassette belt were both starting to slip. Great, I love taking the dash apart on this thing (sarcasm).

I also thought the brakes felt soft but I figured it was because I'd gotten used to the 16V's stronger brakes... 

...but now there's a puddle of brake fluid under the right rear, coming from inside the drum. That's the wheel cylinder I replaced in 2009 so this *cough* imported *cough* part crapped out after only 9 years :thumbdown:. I didn't kill anyone, so that's good, but Boy, the fun just never ends with these cars


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

Rear wheel cylinders seem to be a couple year thing. They start leaking and crap all over the linings and entire drum interior.
The good news is the drum brake parts are cheap and it's a relatively easy job although good and dirty. If you do it right you don't even need to bleed the brakes.

As for as all the other stuff, you have too many cars and they do this sh!t because they're jealous.


----------



## DiezNutz (Sep 26, 2006)

echassin said:


> ... That's the wheel cylinder I replaced in 2009 so this *cough* imported *cough* part crapped out after only 9 years :thumbdown:


Uh, you know WHY right?
Brake system seals in particular do not like to just "sit around". How often did you change the fluid? Is it dark at all?
I've lost more wheel cylinders over the years from them doing absolutely nothing.

After you get done fixing all this stuff, my humble advice is...
DRIVE THE F**KING THING.


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

DiezNutz said:


> Uh, you know WHY right?
> Brake system seals in particular do not like to just "sit around". How often did you change the fluid? Is it dark at all?
> I've lost more wheel cylinders over the years from them doing absolutely nothing.
> 
> ...


And there's... ah, what I was going to say is... Whats important to remember is...

<sigh> * What He said.*


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

The fluid is clear but I haven't changed it since 2009. I do drive the thing once a month until the oil warms up, I thought that'd be enough.

The inside chamber/bore was shiny perfect all the way out to one end. The other end was rusty from outside in, and damaged that seal. I don't think water-laden brake fluid is to blame. It seems like moisture got under an ill-fitting boot, which is odd since the car is never wet, not even for a car wash, and the cylinder is covered by the drum anyways 

Maybe the thing was assembled outdoors in the rain . Petra's brother is a machinist and he once told me that in *cough* some countries *cough*, they run CNC mills outside in open air, powered by a generator, and the machines are just covered with tarps during inclement weather...


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

echassin said:


> Harumph(s).
> 
> I noticed the trip odometer and the cassette belt were both starting to slip. Great, I love taking the dash apart on this thing (sarcasm).


Christmas break means we're all relaxing and doing our own thing...

...which means I have nothing to do .

I took the dash apart and fixed the radio; the capstand was filthy and just needed a wipe with rubbing alcohol. The cassette player ain't no MP3 but it does work as it should :thumbup:. One challenge was finding a cassette that wasn't itself kinda stuck, mine are all 40 years old. I suspect they are also shedding crap, because the capstand hasn't seen much use since I changed the drive belt a few years back and cleaned it then.

The slipping odometer was the usual cracked red gear. My solution was to remove it and wrap the hub on both sides with Kevlar thread soaked with thin CA. I scuffed the shaft with a Dremel and dabbed some thick CA before pressing the gear back on. So far so good. Full disclosure: the odometer was slipping for part of the gas tankful (I always zero it during fill-up), and the car has had a few of it's monthly subdivision warmup drives with the slipping odometer, so I guess technically I don't know exactly how many miles the car has anymore 

With the dash apart, I also remembered that the speaker wires were generic rather than the correct size and color, so I bought the correct stuff and redid those from the radio to the speakers. The originals broke where the door opens, similar to the trouble we have with the rear wiper wiring near the hatch hinges. FYI Bentley says the wiring is 20 AWG, but it's 18 AWG, so I got to buy twice. Maybe I goofed on the "AWG", vs "SWG", vs "gauge" thing, I don't know the difference.

I'm also redoing all the strut mounts on all our A1 cars, to avoid more of the trouble Marlene had with her mounts on the Cincy trip. The urethane trick works well (Marlene has that), but I'm trying out the exhaust hanger trick for the rest of the cars.

Edit: I never did Cincy updates, I took it there last Summer. I broke both front strut mounts hitting a bump, and the mounts dented the hood. I urethaned the mounts and payed *cough* *gasp* dollars to have a local supercar celebrity PDR guy come and fix the hood; thankfully the damage absolutely cannot be discerned. Also, the coolant was black when we got there, like there was oil in it, and it appeared I'd blown the head gasket. I put a magnet in the overflow reservoir that I need to wipe off every once in a while but the same blackened coolant is now crystal clear, so it's rust in the coolant. I'll keep an eye on things obviously and redact my statements if it's something worse, but so far so good. If i'm right I'll have to hot tank the block and the heater core someday, but I prefer to wait until the car is apart for another reason. If I'm wrong then the head gasket is leaking, or the block cracked as they are prone to do. There's no milky oil or swollen coolant hoses or fluid loss, so I hope not.

I think the car survived so well because it was owned by an old man who had the car sit for years until he died, at which point I got the car and also let it sit... The heater core and the block were full of crumbly black debris which I was able to flush out, but the long drive to Cincy with fully heated coolant must've loosened more crap into the coolant.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Horn button upgrade*

While Marlene was out enjoying her few precious minutes of monthly freedom, she beeped at a neighbor, but her horn button got stuck and ruined the gracious social gesture as I scrambled to shut off the ignition. The cause was the most recent horn button removal; one of the pegs finally failed so the horn button was askew and one of contacts was touching.

After explaining Marlene's _faux pas_ to the neighbor, we returned to her golden cage and took the horn button apart:








The failed peg is on the left.

The first order of business was to upgrade the tab to which the connector attaches, it's flimsy as supplied by VW:








Astute observers will note that after I flattened the copper, I rebent the original tab upside down. It's important to do it this way if, like me, you enjoy doing tedious tasks twice, and also enjoy feeling stupid .

I know folks have had varying success with bits of tape and such, but I want to share this fantastic upgrade from fellow Vortexer Chris Barnes:








The little kit was $18, was well packaged, and you can see the bits look very nice. The genius principle is that the O-rings will pop through the steering wheel holes but are stiff enough to hold against the springs.

The first step is to cut off the old pegs flush with their base and drill a 1/8" pilot hole using the backside of the peg as the starting point, there is already a 1/8" hole there:









Then use the tap drill from the peg side, in a drill press to be sure the hole stays vertical so the new pegs go in straight and don't bind, and tap the hole (I used a modified bolt from my "I might need that someday" drawer):








I must've been under a lot of stress cutting off the 3 good pegs because Petra noticed me breathing really hard...

Next bolt in the pegs:








They're _really_ strong :thumbup:

Finally, reassemble the button:








The result really looks great :heart:

Install and tweak the contacts by prying them with a small screwdriver till the horn honks with a pleasing amount of finger pressure, and _voila!_ A horn button that can be removed as many times as needed over the course of the car's servicing needs, and which itself can be repeatedly repaired with new O-rings as needed.

The big box places or VW would never bother with this; only a true enthusiast will spend the time on this, and make the extra effort to let everyone else have it for little gain :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:.


----------



## 81MarsRedS (Apr 24, 2014)

Nice :thumbup:


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

That is fantastic. :thumbup:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

The best part about not checking Vortex for a while is that I get a whole mess of updates and upgrades at once.

Nice job(s) there, Eric!


----------



## roccodingo (Apr 25, 2004)

*Magic..*

Now that is a great horn ring fix ..... :thumbup:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

She made the 650 miles to and from Cincy 20 without much fuss; the modified strut mounts gracefully took the punishment of I-65's "pavement" (air quotes because I'm using the word "pavement" very charitably).

The only malfunctions were thankfully mild: a 30 year old Queen cassette got stuck in the player and I had to open the unit to retrieve it. Not sure why it got stuck, it seems fine now. I'm sure it'll get stuck again but only at an inopportune moment, like when I'm showing off that the unit still works .

The odometer's dreaded red gear started slipping last year on the way to Cincy and I superglued the crack in spite of numerous warnings on-line that this woouldn't work. Well I proved them wrong, it absolutely worked...

...intermittently. Either that or Cincy is a lot closer to Chicago than it used to be 

Cuppie found a source for a replacement (IIRC the name of the place was something really obscure like odometergearforascirocco.com, which is why I couldn't find it myself). The $1 gear was $25, and the 50 cent shipping was $5. But it does fit and work perfectly. My only [other] complaint is that it isn't red. I did not attempt to correct the mileage, it's off my a few hundred miles which IMO is no worse than using aftermarket wheels and tires which are surely sized a bit off.

While I was waiting for the new gear, and not being sure it would be right, I did work out a good way to repair the old gear which I _know_ will work. The problem is that the cracked gear fits loose on the shaft and the crack spreads two teeth out a little bit so the gear jams when it gets to that tooth. I thought I overcame those issues by squeezing the gear and wrapping the collars with Kevlar thread and thin superglue: no dice, the gear still didn't fit snug enough.

So here's the 2nd fix I tried:








To relieve improper hoop stresses I cut the gear opposite the crack so the gear doesn't tend to spread open at the original crack. Then I superglued the gear, but obviously that's not strong enough to press over the shaft without breaking again. So I spun the gear on a drill and Dremeled the collars juuuuuust enough to allow a small section of brass tubing to press _tight_ over the collars (I had to squeeze them on with pliers). The result is really strong and a good option IMO in case the source for new gears dries up. I'll keep the repaired gear as a spare.

Sorry for the long winded post,

:wave:


----------



## ldboehm (Jan 16, 2017)

I 3d print this gear. It's in my car and works great. I made it a little thicker width wise and yes I print it in red.
If you need one, let me know.

I'm working on creating a store on Shapeways.com for all the parts I've modeled (several), this way they'll all be available world-wide and can be printed in many different materials, plastics, metal, or even gold.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

I saw that under Cuppie's linked source but without a pic showing the surface smoothness, or knowing the specs of the plastic, how durable it would be, or the pricing, or knowing that it's red , etc... I decided to get the gear I got. It's installed and working so I don't plan on replacing it.

I think it's great that some of us make stuff for these cars but in general I would only go that route if "real" parts are not available otherwise. In my experience there are usually issues with quality and fitment so for me "cottage industry" is only the last resort.

That being said, good luck on your venture :thumbup:


----------



## ldboehm (Jan 16, 2017)

No worries and thanks.
People aren't used to 3d printing yet.

From a professional printer, it looks just like a molded part.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

echassin said:


> The odometer's dreaded red gear started slipping last year on the way to Cincy and I superglued the crack in spite of numerous warnings on-line that this woouldn't work. Well I proved them wrong, it absolutely worked...
> 
> ...intermittently. Either that or Cincy is a lot closer to Chicago than it used to be
> 
> Cuppie found a source for a replacement (IIRC the name of the place was something really obscure like odometergearforascirocco.com, which is why I couldn't find it myself). The $1 gear was $25, and the 50 cent shipping was $5. But it does fit and work perfectly. My only [other] complaint is that it isn't red. I did not attempt to correct the mileage, it's off my a few hundred miles which IMO is no worse than using aftermarket wheels and tires which are surely sized a bit off.


So that everyone knows where to go...

http://www.odometergears.com/products/Volkswagen/Mechanical+Speedometer/19


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Update, it's been a while and while out on her monthly local excursion, the steering column started to wobble. Sure enough, the lower bearing fell apart and was sitting on the U-joint.

I use a threaded rod to pull the new bearing into the tube, but I can't contort enough to do it in the car and besides, I need to eyeball everything directly on a comfortable surface to get the bearing started straight. It took me 2 hours to do the job, a little tedious but the new bearing will last "forever", so I won't need to do this again.

I know people have trouble getting the spring clamp on, so I figured I'd show how to do it in 5 seconds with minimal force:








I forget where I learned this, but whoever it was, thank you!

That is all, carry on.


----------



## CrispyVW (Feb 15, 2011)

Nice Scirocco. Wish I could find a similarly fresh pre '79 Mk1 2 door Rabbit (or any round headlight Mk1 2 door)


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Every coupla months she likes to let her presence be known, usually in the form of some hassle ("any negative attention is better than no attention!").

This time it was a rough idle, and long story short: all the injectors were spraying with only residual pressure on them (pump off), and I found that the O-rings within the fuel distributor were falling apart.

I built on the experience gained here: CIS fuel distributor metering unit rebuild

And used one of these kits: 0438100075 Repair Kit for Bosch Fuel Distributor BMW 320i 1979 - 1982 for sale online | eBay

With a tube of this stuff: Loctite 2203452 518 Gasket Maker/Flange Sealant, 6 ml Tube | eBay

To yield a fuel distributor that should be good for many years to come, even with who-knows-what-they-put-in-the-gas-these-days:









The process is intricate but I don't think it's beyond the scope of DIY as long as one keeps things clean and moves slow. I only tore the unit down far enough to change the O-rings, and that is what I recommend assuming the thing was set properly to begin with:








(old pic, but this is how far I went). The O-rings go on the plunger assembly on the right. The tiny O-rings tend to slip off so you can hold them with a small zip-tie until the plunger assembly is installed.

The large O-rings seemed to require excessive force to have them pop into their bores, and applying a tiny amount of grease solved that nicely.

I had to repeat the process three times: the first time I smeared the 518 sparingly and the two halves of the unit weeped. The second time I applied a 1mm bead around every hole and inadvertently clogged the tiny control pressure passage. The third time I got it right by smearing the 518 sparingly everywhere except around the periphery of the unit, where I applied a 1mm bead. Hopefully that'll help anyone else who takes this on.

CIS cars are approaching 50 years old and I have no doubt that they will all need to have this done at some point soon, even the creampuffs. That or they'll need a refurbished or NOS replacement (refurbished $1200, NOS $1600).

That is all, carry on, see you when the next malfunction crops up _wave_


----------



## Hoffa (Jun 7, 2001)

Eric I saved you writeup from the first time for future reference. I'm sure the swill they sell us in Cali is even worse so I expect at some stage to do this. Thanks for sharing the tips again!


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

You're welcome!

Next on the to-do list is the coolant system, which I've mentioned gets cloudy fast and has done that since I got the car. It sat for many years before I got it, so the aesthetic things stayed nice but the mechanicals have suffered, and admittedly I've been spending too much time with other VWs:








Yeah, I know. Wow

I've hesitated to get medieval because the car has never over-heated and the engine only has 75000 miles. OTOH it isn't right to have rusty glop getting pumped around, and several flushes over the years haven't helped. It looks like I need to have the bare engine block hot-tanked, plus get a new radiator, hoses, and heater core. I'm flushing the original stuff for storage, but it's over 40 years old and using it might be asking for trouble even absent the rust problem.

The last time I did any real work in the bay was 10-15 years ago so it wouldn't hurt to spruce everything up while I'm at it. Here's where I'm at as of today:








Intense peer pressure has take its toll and I'll get rid of the Fram oil filter...

My RC plane work-shop always seems to have VW parts in it:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Boy, we try to do the right thing with these cars and look what we get:








This hose is 10 years old and I tore the end off without tools, just while inspecting it!

I replaced all the coolant hoses 10 years ago only because they were 30 years old. Some of them were hard to find, so I used several sources. Some have done well and they feel new, and at the other extreme, the bypass hose split last year and drained coolant everywhere. This hose was probably next, and it shows the wide range of quality in the aftermarket.

That elbow was the hardest to find, so I actually kept the original as a precaution (note VW/Audi markings):








It was 30 years old when I removed it and it's _perfect_. Heck, it's _43 years old_ now.

I'd love suggestions for when I reassemble. I can't find one of those complete silicone kits, but that'd be ideal IMO; thanks in advance.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

And people do not understand why shops do not want to work on older cars. Even if you can get parts, they are usually poor quality. 

Who's the manufacturer? Meyle? I would surprised it lasted 10 years. That's 10x longer than I would expect.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm not sure what brand(s) I got stuck with.

In the absence of good parts to use, I'm not tearing it all down just to end up with failure points anyways. I ordered a bottle of Thermocure flush, which is supposedly far more effective than the garden hose flushes I've been doing. 

I'm putting the thing back together with the best hoses I have, and with the certain knowledge that I'll need to re-flush with the Thermocure periodically, and revisit it all if/when a good hose kit becomes available.

Ugh.


----------



## roccodingo (Apr 25, 2004)

Eric, jump on the email or phone to this young guy ( Travis ) , Makes ( likely via China) some great coolant hose sets. Tell him the Aussie sent you ( Scirocco 1 owner ) 

Autobahn Autowerx

Its all looking schmikkko mate


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

@ Grant: thanks for the link, that's the closest I've seen to what I'm looking for, assuming the kit has absolutely every single hose needed. I'm doing a mental inventory, please bear with me and confirm if possible:

Upper radiator hose for York A/C setup: upper-most fat hose in the picture, looks good.
Lower radiator hose: middle of the picture down and to the left a little, looks good.
Bypass hose: right side of the picture half way up, but it looks like the pump end isn't bent the full 90 degrees and it looks like a generally poor fit.
Heater elbow: bottom of picture, right of center, looks good.
Heater core hoses: to be cut from the fatter of the long hoses at the top, looks OK.
Pump-to-crack pipe: center of pic to the right and down, looks good.
Head into coolant temperature (Lambda) switch: center of the pic, to the right and up, looks good.

I see un-needed hoses for an oil cooler and an overflow reservoir. That's OK-ish, but I don't see anything that could serve as the tight-radius C-shaped hose that connects the Lamdba switch to the upper crack pipe. Am I just missing it in the picture?

When I do the heater core hoses, I have the same question I always have: do I keep the 40+ year-old heater core because it isn't leaking, or do I replace it with an aftermarket part and take the risk that _it _will leak?

The good news is I'm doing repeated flushes with the Thermocure over a period of days for each application, and while the stuff isn't cheap, it seems to be doing the job. Hopefully that'll avoid a tear-down of a low-miles original engine.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

Been there. Replaced the heater core with a new one that has yet to leak.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

I've replaced them before when the original started to weep, so those were no-brainers, but when the original is still dry, IDK.

Bonus: I only see listings for non-A/C cores, whereas I have A/C. Harumph.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

Yup, mine was A/C too. Yeah, it took some time to find one and bought two. Ran over the second one but it appears only the box was damaged.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Well, you should give it to _me_ then (put it in an un-damaged box first, please)


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

I would, but some day the POS will have A/C.....well that is the plan.


----------



## mullantf (Apr 5, 2002)

I think I bought my AC heater core a couple of years ago. It was not an issue locating one. I guess I was lucky to get it.
I revived the AC in my 1980 as part of the 20vt swap. Soooo nice to have it.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

The A/C evaporators are around. It's the heater core I'd need and can't find; apparently it's unique on the A/C cars.

Repeated chemical flushing seems to be clearing things up. Each time I do the flush, I warm the car and sample the coolant repeatedly over a few days. I don't drain the result until it's as dark as I can can get it.

The third flush looked like this after two days (Friday):








The brown muck is completely gone but the fluid is still black from the iron chelation.

Fourth flush AM of second day:









and PM of second day, today Sunday:








I'll try to turn this batch black tomorrow and decide whether I need another bottle vs consider the rust chelation reaction spent. 

The hoses I need are on the way; I even found an NOS bit for that little loop to the coolant temperature switch. I'll keep an eye on the few non-OEM hoses I'm stuck with. I went with rubber again after reading about silicone and deciding against it for now.


----------



## mullantf (Apr 5, 2002)

echassin said:


> The A/C evaporators are around. It's the heater core I'd need and can't find; apparently it's unique on the A/C cars.


Sorry if I was ambiguous: It was the heater core not the evaporator. No issue at all in finding one.
I guess AC car heater cores are not the new windshields? NLA?


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

NP, do you remember where you got one? I also can't find the correct radiator with the mounting holes at the bottom instead of the pegs.

Flush bottle #3 on the left, flush #4 after 2 days in the middle, and after 3 days on the right:








Still getting dirty, albeit taking longer and not to the same extent as before.

The openings no longer have the thick brown mud they had before, but there's still a thin dark oily film that I hope is the lubricants in the coolant mixed with carp. I hope it's not engine oil. I had the head redone while having an exhaust stud Helicoiled, so I've seen the block with my own eyes and I know it isn't cracked (as the 1.7s are prone to do). I "know" the head gasket is good because I started with clean/straight surfaces, a good gasket, new bolts, proper technique, plus the car has zero signs and symptoms and there's nothing floating in the fluid samples.

_If_ I find that the block is somehow shot on a 75000 mile car, it is what it is and I'd be off the hook keeping it original. I could choose something better and improve the fun factor. These 1.7s are _awful_ IMO.

Apparently Simple Green Pro HD (which is blue...) can flush oils out of the system on cars where the oil cooler fails, so I'm doing that next followed by more Thermocure flushes.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

Maintex Heavy Duty Cleaner Degreaser, 160 fl oz, 2 ct


Maintex Heavy Duty Cleaner Degreaser, 160 fl oz, 2 ct




www.costcobusinessdelivery.com





Best water based degreaser I have ever used.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Mark, you're supposed to post the link _before_ I buy something else 

Everything looked clean this morning except the very top tubes of the radiator where the flush didn't really get to. I took the radiator out and sloshed it with Simple Green, Evaporust, and then I boiled Thermocure on the stove and dumped it in. The tubes are now silver like new:








The tubes are the two ovals way inside in the picture. Noyce!

The rubber diaphragm that seals to tube assembly to the end tank is the source of the black crud when I probe around, so I scrubbed it with Simple Green and a pipe cleaner until it stopped shedding. The radiator doesn't leak [yet] but if anyone finds a link to the correct radiator with the bolt-on feet, please LMK. Everywhere I see that lists it ends up not having one.

Interestingly, the crack pipe and the engine block are pristine where the flushes splashed while draining:








I found that encouraging . The openings all look like the thermostat outlet on the left side of the picture, they used to be covered with a brown film. Hopefully the passages in the block are toeing the line _fingers crossed_.

I'll put it all together and use the last two bottles of Thermocure; hopefully that'll catch any lingering crud in the engine block. The goal was never to solve any symptoms because the car runs fine. I just don't want soiled coolant so hopefully this all did the trick.


----------



## roccodingo (Apr 25, 2004)

echassin said:


> The hoses I need are on the way; I even found an NOS bit for that little loop to the coolant temperature switch.


Not sure if the US spec vehicles have this in my 1.6 GTI hoses the "Looped " one has a restrictor inserted in the hose, from memory the hole in the restrictor was about 8 mm dia. Interestingly the restrictor was made from steel.

Keep at it


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

It works well on floors but then again, when I see your garage, whatever you are using seems to be working well.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

@ Grant: my loop has the restrictor. I don't know if the loop I just ordered has it, but I'll be sure to include it. Also, I wasn't ready to swap completely over to silicone, but I got a short piece to use between the crack pipe and the switch to see if I like it.

@Mark: judging by the clean splotches, rust converters work even better on floors than detergents. OTOH it'd be a little pricey do do a whole garage that way...

Flush #5 is under way. I'll do heat cycles for two days, drain, and repeat with bottle #6. I'm still getting fine debris and at some point I think I'll need to decide what's possible, reasonable, good enough, etc... Ugh.

Edit: the radiator started dripping, so I'm stuck with an aftermarket radiator for now. We'll see how it works... double Ugh.

Edit #2: I am _this close_ to trying to copy Ted's Heron/short ratio/Quaife setup. I'm stuck milking half-century old parts to the tune of 70 hp and he's running around chirping the tires in second. If that isn't the definition of unfair, IDK what _is_.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

I was pleasantly surprised to see that resealing the plastic end tanks is a thing:




I think the aluminum radiator will be an upgrade, but I'll hang onto the original and see about having it repaired. I'm also no longer worried about the heater core because if _it_ starts leaking someday, it looks like the same repair applies.

Here's flush #5 as it came out of the system:








Still some color but I was pleased to see that the fluid in the bottle's handle is clear. There's nothing floating, nor any sediment at the bottom, so I'll reserve flush #6 for now.

I got all the old hoses off and everything is ready for re-assembly once all the parts trickle in. In the meantime, I checked for clean passages and left satisfied. Water pump inlets:








It's immaculate even way inside the thermostat housing.

Coolant switch loop with the restrictor shiny-as-new:








I put the heater elbow on before I got a pic of the valve, but the plastic swiveling portion inside is white as a sheet of paper.

The radiator started yesterday as vapors along the end-tank seam, but I let the flush soak overnight and the leak turned into a drizzle. By this morning the radiator was empty. The timing of these chelation flushes and the sudden leak has me hoping the radiator is the root source, but of course I'll have to wait and see.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm going to be more careful about brands moving forward so I'm listing what I have for hoses here, just for future reference.
Upper radiator, lower radiator, and bypass hoses: Gates
Coolant switch into crack pipe: NOS
Head flange into coolant switch and crack pipe into water pump: 3/4 HPS Silicone (crushed down to 5/8" to fit over the crack pipe because the correct hose is NLA :-(
Crack pipe into heater valve, heater core inlet and outlet hoses, plastic splice fitting into heater elbow, heater elbow into head: OEM
The water pump and heater core: OEM

I removed the leaking radiator end-tank and it looks like I found at least one of the major rust sources:


















The end tank doesn't just use a peripheral gasket. It rests on a sheet gasket and coolant leaked behind it over the years and never got flushed, so eventually the coolant broke down and rusted everything behind the gasket. The other side doesn't leak [yet], nor do many other 40 year old mk1 radiators, so I'm guessing the seal was either never right, or it failed at some point earlier than others have/will.

Gasket fully removed, flange debulked with a brush, then repeated soakings with Evaporust Gel:


















I'll dunk the whole radiator in Evaporust prior to re-assembly to clean up the fins and any flash rust. I debated removing the other end-tank but decided to do so only if/when it leaks (akin to any other old radiator that isn't leaking).

That leaves the question of the gasket, which of course isn't like the other 99% on the planet (thanks VW _middle finger up_). Research shows that good quality silicone works, so I ordered up a tube of this stuff: Permatex 3.35 oz. Maximum Oil Resistance RTV Silicone Gasket Ultra Black 82180 | eBay
I'll smear the whole surface, dig out the tube holes, press the tank lightly/clean up, let it cure, then compress the tank in a fixture and crimp the steel tabs. I was thinking about how to pressure-test the result and realized it'd be just as quick to just test it on the car during a future coolant flush. For now I'll run the aluminum radiator. If all's well I'll store the OEM radiator for posterity.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Couldn't a radiator shop re-core it for you?


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

That'd be a good back-up plan on the assumption that the result matches OEM. Otherwise the all-aluminum replacement with the end tanks painted black would be better IMO.

For now I'm cautiously optimistic that I can get a reliable seal. I made a jig to hold the end tank compressed against the core and keep everything straight while I crimp the tabs:








The load on the ends of the tank is adjusted with the lag screws, and the load in the middle is adjusted with the wedged shim. I'll set the tank into the goo a few thousandths proud and let it cure thoroughly before compressing and crimping, but I'm on hold till the goo gets here.

Edit: one of the reasons I wanna keep this radiator, besides that it's the original, is the fins aren't mangled like they often seem to be.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Alright, epic fail. Harumph.

The plastic flange had bowed over the years enough that any bead of sealant would not be continuous, and would therefore be unreliable. I tried heat to straighten the bow, first with a heat gun, then in the oven, and always clamping the flange in a wood cradle to keep things straight during cooling. No dice; even at 500 degrees the bow would straighten out, but it would return as soon as I removed the cradle:








This is as straight as I could get it and it's still bowed too much to fit right.

The problem was that the amount of heat required to get even this far caused odd swellings all over the tank:








There are corresponding bulges on the inside, so the plastic in these locations is really thick. IDK if coolant seeped into the plastic over the years and expanded when heat softened everything, but this piece is unusable.

Until I find a NOS radiator somewhere, my options are to install a good used part which itself be 50 soon, get a tank 3D printed which seems excessive, or use the aluminum radiator which is incorrect. I choose aluminum, and I'll try to think of it as an upgrade like the stainless exhaust.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

Back in 89 I was at some meeting with other Shop Foreman and some German engineer wanted to get our opinion about fixing/replacing radiator tanks. He stated they were thinking about selling just the tanks and the tool to replace them [a method to decrimp and crimp]. 99% said they were not interested. That was the last time I heard about anyone trying to fix a tank. 

I did try a pinch a BMW crimp because it was seeping. It was leaking soon after I touched the crimp. New radiator solved that problem.

I did not want to send any bad vibs your way and wanted to see if your butchery was up to the task. Seems like the tank won. Good attempt. I liked the jig.


----------



## clintg60-16v (Dec 13, 2002)

echassin said:


> Alright, epic fail. Harumph.
> 
> The plastic flange had bowed over the years enough that any bead of sealant would not be continuous, and would therefore be unreliable. I tried heat to straighten the bow, first with a heat gun, then in the oven, and always clamping the flange in a wood cradle to keep things straight during cooling. No dice; even at 500 degrees the bow would straighten out, but it would return as soon as I removed the cradle:
> View attachment 155379
> ...



Eric, I just checked into the forums again after an extended absence, and this thread popped up. It’s fantastic to see your progress and dedication to , well… excellence on this project!

I reluctantly let go of my Corrado on BAT in December 2020, and am in Tennessee now. I still have a couple project cars in the works. I hope you’ve been well! Keep going…


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Hi Clint! _wave_. I ended up putting your GTI steering wheel into the black Cabby and Craig (Shrttrackr) has the car now; funny to think of how all of this stuff goes 'round over the years.

@ Mark: It _was_ a longshot, but I stored the thing in the attic with the jig holding everything together and cardboard protecting the fins. I'm sure the day after l finally throw it away, there'll be a kit available with a new end tank and rubber gasket. 

The NOS hose that goes from the crack pipe into the pump arrived, but it didn't have the lousy "A" at the end of the part number and it's 2" too short. I ended up with the choice between Meyle (...) vs silicone from Mk1Autohaus for _cough_ _gasp_ dollars. That was a no-brainer, so I'll see how these little silicone bits do and maybe I'll convert the rest during the next coolant change.

Still waiting for the radiator.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

There is nothing wrong with trying it out. All too often people will tell you no without ever trying. There is some clown trying to install a Scirocco body on some Audi. What till he finds out it will not work.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Carp!

The aluminum radiator is beautiful but dimensionally it's too short and would require modifications to the shroud, the mounting layout, and it needs a separate overflow reservoir.

I found a nice-looking repop in England but it's also too short, which makes me think the A/C cars have a bigger radiator.

If anyone has any leads new or used, LMK. The part # is 171 121 253 F (525mm core, top fill, bolt mount).

Edit: It looks like BusDepot has one _phew_


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Look up 171121253F on eBay.

Make sure it crosses to 171121253F. (Do a CTL F to search in the auction for 171121253F)

I also got results for 171121253F in a Bing search. Bus Depot _was_ the first hit.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

Be careful with Bus Depot. They list a lot of parts they do not have and they will refund your money a few days/weeks later. I seriously doubt if they have that part. I have emailed them to clarify if they have parts and they do reply back fairly quick.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Good call Mark, BusDepot doesn't have it, nor does the place in England that lists it on EBay (harumph).

This cooling system has turned into quite an ordeal and I'm not keen on a used one, so I went with this aluminum unit from Germany that is supposedly an exact-fit upgrade: AVA QUALITY COOLING Water Cooler Engine Cooler Aluminium for VW Golf I 17 1.6 Scirocco | eBay

The part plus shipping cost _cough_ _gasp_ dollars, and we'll see how it fits. All of the dimensions they listed do match OEM exactly _crosses fingers_


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

echassin said:


> Good call Mark, BusDepot doesn't have it, nor does the place in England that lists it on EBay (harumph).
> 
> This cooling system has turned into quite an ordeal and I'm not keen on a used one, so I went with this aluminum unit from Germany that is supposedly an exact-fit upgrade: AVA QUALITY COOLING Water Cooler Engine Cooler Aluminium for VW Golf I 17 1.6 Scirocco | eBay
> 
> The part plus shipping cost _cough_ _gasp_ dollars, and we'll see how it fits. All of the dimensions they listed do match OEM exactly _crosses fingers_


That's the one I saw on eBay when I searched by the part number. I hope it's correct.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

I hope it's correct too, especially since I paid $660 and there is no option to return it...

Craig found a good OEM radiator on The Facebooks, so I'll try to get it as another option in case the Germany radiator doesn't pan out. I have to say, Facebook IMO is Stream-of-Conciousness narrative but with all of Humanity doing it at the same time, so it's an overwhelming confusing mess, but I have to admit it seems to have its place, since I and a number of friends have been scouring the entire Internet for a week to no avail (I see what I did there...).

The first aluminum radiator I got has been accepted for return, so this cooling system ordeal shouldn't end up costing more than $1300 to fix


----------



## roccodingo (Apr 25, 2004)

echassin said:


> I hope it's correct too, especially since I paid $660 and there is no option to return it...
> 
> Craig found a good OEM radiator on The Facebooks, so I'll try to get it as another option in case the Germany radiator doesn't pan out. I have to say, Facebook IMO is Stream-of-Conciousness narrative but with all of Humanity doing it at the same time, so it's an overwhelming confusing mess, but I have to admit it seems to have its place, since I and a number of friends have been scouring the entire Internet for a week to no avail (I see what I did there...).
> 
> The first aluminum radiator I got has been accepted for return, so this cooling system ordeal shouldn't end up costing more than $1300 to fix


yes, the Fakebook thing is nuts when you are trying to go back and find a post. However there are a lot of sellers elsewhere in the world that you can have access to... Yin & yang, + & - etc.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Man, this is getting scary: The $660 Germany order just got cancelled too, the part is NLA...


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Update:
The hunt for a correct radiator continues, and in the meantime I swapped in the radiator from one of our 16Vs, upon which I had done an overflow reservoir delete. I'll put the 16V back to stock and no-one will be the wiser (except that I just mentioned it...). The radiator is 6 years old and has only a few thousand miles on it, so I'm calling it "new" for our purposes.

It has peg mounts, so I made a bracket that will accommodate them and spare the car any drill holes:









It rests on the stock bolt-on grommets:









The radiator is pinned to the bracket and the whole thing installs as per OEM:









The coolant still gets cloudy but much less and I'll make it a habit to do a formal flush every year to hopefully get any crud hidden in the deepest recesses.

I also replaced the plugs, wires, cap/rotor (all Bosch), changed the oil, and swapped out the Fram filter for a Mann (under the crushing weight of peer pressure).

Picture of the whole car because it's been a while and close-ups aren't much to look at:


----------



## roccodingo (Apr 25, 2004)

echassin said:


> It has peg mounts, so I made a bracket that will accommodate them and spare the car any drill holes:
> View attachment 162853
> 
> 
> ...


That is weird that your 81 uses the rubber screw mounts E, as the Bluerocco ( also 81) uses the peg mounts for both the aircon condensor and the radiator. Or is it just because you have gone with the top fill radiator ??


Marlene looks good, you need get some more miles on her. BTW, what offsett are your Cups ?? 25 or 28 mm ?


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

@ Grant: I think my last post is confusing; I kept the stock top-fill layout because the car will not accommodate a separate reservoir without significant modifications and paint-work. I had to change from bolt-mount to peg-mount because the only new 525mm top-fill radiator left on the planet seems to be the one I swapped into Petra's mk2 to delete her overflow bottle.

To use it on a mk1 as it was designed would mandate two new holes for the lower pegs, and two new holes for the upper hold-down brackets. For some reason I thought that's you did on the blue car.

171121253F 525mm bolt-down (stock):









171121253AM 525mm peg-mount (what I used):








This radiator is pinned to the bracket I made and it avoided any modifications to the unibody.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

What an ordeal!


----------



## motobri (Feb 5, 2009)

echassin said:


> View attachment 162863


That stance is just right. Remind me what set up that is and how much lower than stock?


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

I got the car with Bilstein shocks/struts and H&R springs already installed. IDK exactly how much it's lowered (maybe 1"?), and I also IDK if it all came as a "kit" that is still available.

What I do know is I treated my mk2 to what I thought was "equivalent", in the form of an H&R Sport Cup kit for _cough_ _grabs chest_ dollars, but I ended up having to cut a bunch of dead coils out of the rears to remove unsightly rake.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

I confess I have a notion to thin the herd and pass the baton on this car, so I'm tidying up loose ends.

I finally installed the Bosch ignition cables and the shifter bushings I've had sitting on a shelf, plus I found a NOS VW hose for that little gap between the water pump and the crack pipe, so I went ahead and installed it. The coolant that came out was perfectly clear after a series of monthly excursions to warm the oil:








Safe to say the failed end-tank gasket on the original radiator and the resulting rust was the problem. The new radiator has eliminated the source, and the Thermocure flushes cleaned out the rest of the system nicely _phew_.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

I think BaT is the most appropriate place for this thing, so I'll need to have fresh pictures and videos on hand to document everything. It's too much work for one day so I'll post what I have and keep plugging along as circumstances permit.

Introduction:





Checking that the CIS and A/C are in good shape:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Video tours of the body, interior, engine bay, and bottom:


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Link to Pictures Aplenty:




__





1981 Scirocco S Pictures - Google Drive







drive.google.com





Driving video and electrical functions:


----------



## [email protected]ortex (Apr 2, 1999)

Eric this has turned out to be an amazing car and you have been a great steward of it while it has been in your possession. What brings you to sell it?


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

5 old VWs is too much of a commitment at this stage of Life. I plan to keep the AWD Scirocco and the GTI for the foreseeable future, but that means this mk1 and the two 16Vs need new owners.


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

Did you ever sell your Cabriolet?


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Craig (Shrtracker) has had the Cabby since last Fall, around the same time as we traded the boy's B3 Passat in on an Accent.

But that still leaves five...


----------



## roccodingo (Apr 25, 2004)

echassin said:


> 5 old VWs is too much of a commitment at this stage of Life. I plan to keep the AWD Scirocco and the GTI for the foreseeable future, but that means this mk1 and the two 16Vs need new owners.


I know how you feel Eric, I am in the same boat other than all of your cars run, none of mine do ( other than Valerie's cabriolet ) . Saying that I have moved 3 cars on now to new custodians.


















+ Blue Storm that went to Queensland. 

Time's are a changing...


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

roccodingo said:


> Time's are a changing...


I know _I'm_ changing, as in: I can't keep up...

Edit: no complaints from me, I've had a lot of fun and learned a _ton_.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

BaT just got final approval to list, and the cars' registration expires tonight:








Final outing on a nice Fall day _sniff_


----------



## 81MarsRedS (Apr 24, 2014)

echassin said:


> BaT just got final approval to list, and the cars' registration expires tonight:
> View attachment 224827
> 
> Final outing on a nice Fall day _sniff_


She sure looks good!

No Reserve: 1981 Volkswagen Scirocco S 5-Speed


----------



## Cackleberry1 (May 31, 2002)

Very curious to see what this brings on BaT. It deserves very good money considering its original condition and all the work you've done. 

I remember seeing this thread many years ago and being very jealous that you grabbed it so cheap.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

I can't look...


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

I really do feel that this car belongs in a museum. It's in such a well-preserved state - and this is exactly the kind of car that Bring a Trailer was meant for. Good choice to sell it on there.

People in car forums and news sites are watching BaT all the time. They're watching. They'll see it.


----------



## tuiterwyk (Feb 10, 2008)

Down to the last hour!!








No Reserve: 1981 Volkswagen Scirocco S 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1981 Volkswagen Scirocco S 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #86,740.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Congrats Eric! Exciting auction with a great result!

Hope she is off to a good home.


----------



## vw16v88 (Oct 4, 2002)

Yes. congrats!

-Jeff


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Ooof...


----------



## 81type53s (Sep 19, 2016)

echassin said:


> Ooof...


congrats! well deserved!! Makes me wish I put mine on BAT 5 years ago!!! was so impatient and ended up giving it away and taking a bath!! cheers!


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

81type53s said:


> I ... was so impatient and ended up giving it away and taking a bath!



Meh, don't fret anything; once in a while something like this happens but in the end, we're _all _taking a bath.

I talked to the winner yesterday and I feel confident about the future: Marlene will be stablemates with a classic 911 and an un-restored 23 window bus. He intends to continue this thread un-broken, which IMO is perfect .

I'll try to document the transition.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

Nice!


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

There must have been a few people that wanted Marlene on BAT in the last hour of the auction 🙂 Since the price went from 22,000.00 to 42,000 by the end of bidding 😮

I am glad to see this 81 Scirocco is going to a good home 😎


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

Congratulations on the sale, both to echassin and the new owner who we will be welcoming here soon!


----------



## sw05s2k (Aug 31, 2010)

Had to log on just say congrats, knew this had to be Eric's car on BaT. Very glad to see the car got the kind of money it deserves.

-Sam


----------



## SciroccoBossE (Aug 5, 2015)

As said before: Congrats to echassin & new owner that probably won't find a better S anywhere...(?)


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Now we need to have a proper introduction to the new owner!


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

I will let him introduce himself when the time comes, hopefully along with a video of the unloading process, but just as a teaser: her stablemates will be an unrestored 1963 23-window bus and an original 1972 911T


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

So he bought an upgrade.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Mark, he's not even _here_ yet so you have to play nice until after he settles in.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

What? Are you saying when people look at his collection that they would not be drawn to the Scirocco first? If that is what you thought of your Scirocco, maybe it should have gone to a new owner.  

If the other cars could talk, they would be jealous of the new kid in the stable. The other cars would start to leak oil just so they could get some attention.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Well *obviously* I agree with you, but you still have to pretend otherwise until well after he finds out what kind of Nuthouse we run.


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

I'm sad ...had to re-visit all 29 pages for nostalgic reasons.....good times! 

Forgive me for loosing track....i know the cabby is gone....is the red gti gone as well?..... replaced by a white one?


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Yessir, the white GTI is identical to the one I had as a kid so the red GTI had no purpose after that. It changed hands again on BaT in 2020: 33k-Mile 1983 Volkswagen Rabbit GTI


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

Slight delay in shipping while we located and installed an OEM spec catalytic converter because the car is going to-- you guessed it-- California! 

We can't take any chances, but according to our research the car only needs to enter the state while already meeting its original OEM 49-state emissions specs and as such it will pass. I think that's pretty reasonable considering the harsh reputation the state has.

I'll video the car being loaded, and hopefully we'll be treated to video of it being unloaded 🧡


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

End of an era for me, she's on her way:


----------



## Adabert (Sep 15, 2010)

That was probably a tough video to shoot but at least you know she's going to a good home. 

You did what I would've done: not just turn back as soon as the truck started rolling away but wait until it was completely out of sight. I've been there...


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

If it is indeed going to a good home, it's probably a good thing. The tough part is deciding it's got to go.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Considering all of the love you lavished on her, I can understand the sadness of letting her go. The rest of the Mk1s live on...even if one is a little dirTTy.


----------



## AirCoolPC (1 mo ago)

Good Evening,

Not sure who would have an interest in reading this, but I will post this mostly for Eric! I have the privilege of owning the 81S Mk1 that Eric put many hours of love into the car. From time to time, we come across a labor of love that is tough to compare to any other labor of love. The Mars Red 81S is an amazing car and just as many of the videos that have been posted - its all that it appears, amazing! I don't have her registered in CA quite yet, Eric put on an after-market catalytic converter, while it was installed nicely, and it did pass smog - the shop failed it because it didn't have the appropriate CA stamp on the converter itself. So, i have it in the garage until the weather settles down and I can take it to a "referee" in CA, and see if I can petition to have it passed. Additionally, against many people's desire - I bought brand new rubber for the original wheels and will change out the cups that are on the car now, just not my thing...I know, the haters will despise it - but its what I love about the OG factory spec, though, the car is lowered - so I will live with that for now. I have hand-washed it once - and as crazy as it sounds, I may not get her wet and keep the tradition of a dry Rocco, thanks Eric for your zany ways! well, onward! BTW - it drives so cool...i have heard how "slow" they are...I love it! CD


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Welcome and congratulations on becoming the new caretaker!

The original wheels will look great on there. Plus IMO some extra sidewall is welcome on these cars.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

PoorHouse said:


> Welcome and congratulations on becoming the new caretaker!
> 
> The original wheels will look great on there. Plus IMO some extra sidewall is welcome on these cars.


I don't know if you remember, but those Cups were yours!


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

LOL! I remember selling you a set but didn't know which car they ended up on.

Sent the new owner a message to see if he wants to sell them back. Full circle in 10 years (or is it 15....).


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

_mumbles_ 16...

Oh and Cyrus, I forgot to ask, and I know I speak for everyone:

*POST PICTURES!!!*

(sorry for yelling)


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

AirCoolPC said:


> Good Evening,
> 
> Not sure who would have an interest in reading this, but I will post this mostly for Eric! I have the privilege of owning the 81S Mk1 that Eric put many hours of love into the car. From time to time, we come across a labor of love that is tough to compare to any other labor of love. The Mars Red 81S is an amazing car and just as many of the videos that have been posted - its all that it appears, amazing! I don't have her registered in CA quite yet, Eric put on an after-market catalytic converter, while it was installed nicely, and it did pass smog - the shop failed it because it didn't have the appropriate CA stamp on the converter itself. So, i have it in the garage until the weather settles down and I can take it to a "referee" in CA, and see if I can petition to have it passed. Additionally, against many people's desire - I bought brand new rubber for the original wheels and will change out the cups that are on the car now, just not my thing...I know, the haters will despise it - but its what I love about the OG factory spec, though, the car is lowered - so I will live with that for now. I have hand-washed it once - and as crazy as it sounds, I may not get her wet and keep the tradition of a dry Rocco, thanks Eric for your zany ways! well, onward! BTW - it drives so cool...i have heard how "slow" they are...I love it! CD


Cool! Post pics of the car!


----------

